# Bot Bann Aktion, Eure Meinung



## Teclador1982 (21. Mai 2008)

Wie ist eure Meinung zu der Blizzard Bot Bann Aktion ? 

IMHO...

...war es längst zeit das mla was passiert, jetzt sagen natürlich 99,78% der Gebannten das sie niemals einen Bot genutzt haben usw. Ich denke aber das Blizz das schon genauer prüft, bzw die die vieleicht zu unrecht gebannt wurden ihren Acc wieder bekommen.


----------



## Sinlow (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal "genau richtig" genommen, Warden (die anti cheat software von Blizz) hat die vorauswahl getroffen, alle die ungerechtfertigt gebannt wurden und sich bei blizz melden werden dann denke ich manuell nachgeprüft.
Ein menschlicher Mitarbeiter wird dann in 99% der fälle sehen können ob der ban ungerechtfertigt ist oder nicht.
einzige problem...es werden x tausend leute eine mail an blizz schicken, das heist also extra arbeit, und das nicht zu knapp. neben der üblichen wartezeit bei solchen mails kommt jetzt noch ne extra wartezeit.
Blizz wird 100pro extra leute abstellen die genau jetzt nur genau diese mails beantworten, aber dauern wird es trotzdem.
Also liebe bot user, wenn ihr gebottet habt, dann seit ehrlich genug und spart euch eure mail an Blizz.
Von mir aus schriebt es in nem forum und beteuert eure unschuld, schließlich warten genug leute darauf mal wieder zu sagen "yet another mimimimi threat" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

all euren flames zuvorkommend setzte ich mich doch mal mit der thematik auseinander: " was ist wenn einer wirklich nicht gebottet hat und doch gebannt wurde"
und das interessiert mich viel mehr.

PS: Ja ich wurde gebannt und obwohl jeder sagen wird "lol du botter zomfg recht so olololololo", nein ich habe nicht gebottet

ok flame on 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atropoides (21. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> PS: Ja ich wurde gebannt und obwohl jeder sagen wird "lol du botter zomfg recht so olololololo", nein ich habe nicht gebottet




2 Leute aus meiner Gilde hat es ebenfalls erwischt und bei einem bin ich mir sicher das er nie und nimmer einen Bot benutzt hat, aber wayne, die andern wissens eh grundsätzlich besser, also dürft ihr euch nun offiziell als Botuser sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und so schade ich es für den Gildenkollegen finde, ich befürchte er wird seinen Acc nicht mehr wieder sehen...


Zur Aktion:

Richtig, aber ich glaube nicht das es nur Schuldige getroffen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vanevil (21. Mai 2008)

Wie schon gesagt, wer wirklich zu Unrecht gebannt wurde, wird seinen Acc mit dementsprechenden E-Mails u.s.w. schnellstmöglich zurückerhalten. Ich finde es wirklich gut das Blizzard diese Aktionen startet. Die Zahl der unglücklichen "Nichtbotter" die gebannt wurden, liegt meiner Meinung nach sehr niedrig und auch da gab es bestimmt Verdachtsmomente, welche wohl von den betroffenen Spielern selbst herbeigeführt wurden !

mfg Evil


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, wer wirklich zu Unrecht gebannt wurde wird seinen Acc mit dementsprechenden E-Mails u.s.w. schnellstmöglich zurückerhalten. Ich finde es wirklich gut das Blizzard diese Aktionen startet. Die Zahl der unglücklichen "Nichtbotter" die gebannt wurden, liegt meiner Meinung nach sehr niedrig und auch da gab es bestimmt Verdachtsmomente, welche wohl von den betroffenen Spielern selbst herbeigeführt wurden !
> 
> mfg Evil


jo das mit den verdachtsmomenten glaub ich sofort sowas wie im bg hinten stehn und ehre leechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das hab ich schon das eine oder andere mal gemacht^^


----------



## Mitzu (21. Mai 2008)

Easy as it is:

Botuser gehören gebannt. 

Ende der Diskussion. 

Und: Ja, wer nen Makro auf seiner G15 rekursiv automatisiert hat ist AUCH ein Botuser.  Wenn auch einer mit weniger Talent.

[Edit]

Und wer in BGs rumsteht und nur alle paar Minuten mal hüpft, ob nun automatisiert oder nicht, gehört auch gebannt. 
Im Prinzip gehört einfach mal jeder gebannt, der versucht, die doch eindeutigen Regeln des Spieles zu umgehen, nur um dadurch besser dazustehen.


----------



## Vanevil (21. Mai 2008)

@ LordofDemons

Genau das ist es, was ich noch als Beispiel bringen wollte ! (Ehre leechen, durch BG gammeln wie ich es mal salopp nenne) 

Sei mir nicht böse, aber auf solche Leute hab ich schon manchmal großen Hass. Wenn man nicht einmal versucht etwas für seine Marken und Ehre zum Kampfgeschehen beizutragen, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn einem soetwas mal passiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> @ LordofDemons
> 
> Genau das ist es, was ich noch als Beispiel bringen wollte ! (Ehre leechen, durch BG gammeln wie ich es mal salopp nenne)
> 
> Sei mir nicht böse, aber auf solche Leute hab ich schon manchmal großen Hass. Wenn man nicht einmal versucht etwas für seine Marken und Ehre zum Kampfgeschehen beizutragen, sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn einem soetwas mal passiert.



ich weis ich habe das auch nur 2 mal gemacht und das genau soviel das ich s1 voll kriege alles andere hab ich mir ehrlich erarbeitet und ich habe auch immer fleißig afkler gemeldet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , also ich hab bis auf die 2 mal immer selber gekämpft


----------



## Vanevil (21. Mai 2008)

Sollte es nur um 2 mal halbwegs AFK im BG bei deinem Bann gehen, hättest du bestimmt nur einen zeitlich begrenzten Bann, wenn nicht sogar nur eine kleine Ermahnung bekommen (sei es per E-Mail und 3-72 Std Bann) oder per whisper von einem GM


----------



## Fendrin (21. Mai 2008)

Hi,

die BG Leecher Bots kann auch auch nicht ab.
Wer Ehre bzw. Epixx will, soll auch was dafür tun, und nicht nur einen Bot ne Woche für sich arbeiten lassen.

Gegen Fishingbots habe ich eigtl. nix... mal ehrlich, macht es euch Spaß, immer und immer wieder auf den blöden Schwimmer zu klicken?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gut, der eine "verdient" sich den Fishingskill von 375 und quält sich durch, weil ihm sein Account wichtig ist, der andere lässt nen Bot für sich fischen und sch.... auf den Account, jedem das Seine.
Aber das schadet wenigstens keinem, im gegensatz zu den Ehreleecher-Bots, welche den Leuten schaden, die im BG gewinnen wollen / Spaß haben wollen.

Just my 2 sents...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Sollte es nur um 2 mal halbwegs AFK im BG bei deinem Bann gehen, hättest du bestimmt nur einen zeitlich begrenzten Bann, wenn nicht sogar nur eine kleine Ermahnung bekommen (sei es per E-Mail und 3-72 Std Bann) oder per whisper von einem GM


nein das ist es ja ich hab einen perma bann, zumindest steht keine zeitliche begranzung dabei und deshalb dreh ich hier am rad


----------



## Vanevil (21. Mai 2008)

Du musst eine E-Mail von Blizzard bekommen haben, in der die Gründe und die Dauer deines Banns dargelegt werden. Solltest du noch keine Mail bekommen haben (Spamfach auch nachschauen) wird dies die nächsten Stunden geschehen, dann hast du die Info auf die du wartest.


----------



## Mitzu (21. Mai 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Gegen Fishingbots habe ich eigtl. nix... mal ehrlich, macht es euch Spaß, immer und immer wieder auf den blöden Schwimmer zu klicken?!



Hat mit Spass oder nich Spass nix zu tun. 
Hab z. B. nen Alt auf Alleria.  Der verdient sich sein Mount durch Angeln. Hatte nen "Pikantes Deviat Supreme" Drop und angel nun Deviatfische jeden Tag. 

Dummerweise geht das nicht so sehr gut, weil dieselben 3 Bots jeden Tag 24Std.  jegliches sichtbare Fischvorkommen abangeln.  
(Ich bin Krankenpfleger und arbeite dementsprechend in wechselnden Schichten. Von daher glaube ich, das 24/7  beurteilen zu können)

Und: solche Leute gehören gebannt.


----------



## Atropoides (21. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> nein das ist es ja ich hab einen perma bann, zumindest steht keine zeitliche begranzung dabei und deshalb dreh ich hier am rad




Naja normal kriegst dann eine Mail in der der Grund steht weshalb du gebannt wurdest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Und bei der Welle im Moment steht dort sicher etwas von 'nem 3rd Party Tool...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Naja normal kriegst dann eine Mail in der der Grund steht weshalb du gebannt wurdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jep genau das, prob nur ich nutze sowas nicht


----------



## Atropoides (21. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jep genau das, prob nur ich nutze sowas nicht




Im Moment kannst du nicht viel machen außer den Kundendienst nutzen (also diese Formulare, bzw. morgen dort anrufen) und denen alles schildern.
Wir können dir auch nicht sagen ob du dein Account nun wieder bekommst oder nicht, denn sollte Blizz der Meinung sein du hast so etwas benutzt, hast verloren...


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Im Moment kannst du nicht viel machen außer den Kundendienst nutzen (also diese Formulare, bzw. morgen dort anrufen) und denen alles schildern.
> Wir können dir auch nicht sagen ob du dein Account nun wieder bekommst oder nicht, denn sollte Blizz der Meinung sein du hast so etwas benutzt, hast verloren...


meine hoffnung sinkt imo gegen null aber wenn er weg ist hab ich wenigstens wieder mehr zeit für freunde hat also auch was positives, ich wünsche allen wowlern noch viel spaß und möget ihr mehr erfolg in der WoW haben als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sean182 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich bin einer der gebannten und finde es natürlich blöd... fragt sich was passiert ist ... wie hat blizzard das gemacht?
(ehe jetzt sowas wie "scheiß boter" und so was kommt sag ich euch das ich auf meinen server als boter bekannt war und mich nimand gemeldet hat weil ich die Ah preise normaliesirt habe, neugegründeten gilden den gilden tresor spendiert hab und ich war niemanden im weg da ich extra drauf geachtet habe nicht in einen gebit zu boten in dem es quests gibt. gebotet hab ich nur weil ich von horde zu allianz gewechselt bin und nicht noch mal von vorne lvln wollte.
naja bis lvl 53 bin ich ja gekommen)

mfg sean

ps.: botten muss nicht gleich böse sein es kommt auf das wie und warum an


----------



## Atropoides (21. Mai 2008)

> Ich bin einer der gebannten und finde es natürlich blöd... fragt sich was passiert ist ... wie hat blizzard das gemacht?




Zitat aus einem anderen Thread hier im Forum:



> wardern ist wows anti-cheat-software, es liest bei jedem wow spielen den arbeitsspeicher und ne ganze menge offsetz aus um zu schauen ob ein ihnen bekanntes bot-/cheat-/hackprogramm ausgeführt wird ....


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (21. Mai 2008)

ich hab nix gegen botter, von daher find ich aktion allgemein beschissen


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

Die Accounts von nem Kumpel wurden nicht gebannt... Erwischt hats also mal wieder nicht alle.


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2008)

Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.


----------



## Cazor (21. Mai 2008)

hat Blizz mal wieder durchgezogen? Super, ich hasse botusing.

Edith: Tikume, ich hatte neulich einen Botuser im Brachland, der wurde umgehend entfernt. Konnte 10min nach der Meldung meine Quest wieder aufnehmen, die vorher unmöglich war durch das Abfarmen der Mobs. Ihr kennt das alle.. besorgt mir 20 .. irgendwas.. und die Mobs droppen alle Minute mal eins davon. Und dann sind keine da, weil so einer seinen Kreis genau in der Mitte deiner Mobs hat.


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
> Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.



Wird auch gemacht. Halt nur nicht so oft. Blizz kassiert lieber die Gebühren um dann ein halbes Jahr nach dem der Account geflaggt wurde zu bannen.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

Sean182 schrieb:


> ps.: botten muss nicht gleich böse sein es kommt auf das wie und warum an



Doch, das ist es. Laut AGB ist sowas nicht zulässig (auch wenn man sich hier über Sinn und Unsinn streiten kann) und damit Schluss. Da stellt sich die Frage nach dem Warum gar nicht mehr.

Selbst wenn du so nett warst und anderen durch Spenden von "erbottetem" Gold und dergleichen geholfen hast, erlaubt ist es trotzdem nicht. Du hast einen AGB-Verstoß begangen und Blizzard hat die Konsequenzen gezogen.

Zum Thema selbst:

Mir ist es lieber wenn es ein ganzes Dutzend "Unschuldiger" erwischt, als wenn ein einzelne Botuser übersehen wird. Je mehr "Unbeteiligte" betroffen sind, desto wahrscheinlicher dass die Popularität von solchen Programmen sinkt und nicht jeder der grad keinen Bock aufs Leveln hat das eben einem Bot überlässt.

Ich kenne selbst ein paar die Bots benutzt und dafür einen temporären Ban kassiert haben. Ich hab mich vor lauter Schadenfreude kaum wieder einkriegen können, als ich deren Gejammer gehört habe. Vor allem nachdem meine Ansprachen von wegen "Spiel entweder ehrlich oder gar nicht!" vorher als "konservatives Gewäsch" abgetan wurden und behauptet wurde, das würden eh alle so machen.

Das sind mir die Liebsten. Erst meckern wenn man sie warnt und darauf hinweist dass es sinnlos ist für ein Spiel zu bezahlen wenn es einem so langweilig vorkommt, dass man es lieber von einem Bot spielen lässt und hinterher heulen wenn genau das passiert wovor man sie gewarnt hat.

Naja, für meine Bekannten wars eine Lektion, die rühren so schnell keinen Bot mehr an. Ich hoffe dieser Lerneffekt stellt sich bei allen Leuten ein, die deswegen gebannt wurden.


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mir ist es lieber wenn es ein ganzes Dutzend "Unschuldiger" erwischt, als wenn ein einzelne Botuser übersehen wird. Je mehr "Unbeteiligte" betroffen sind, desto wahrscheinlicher dass die Popularität von solchen Programmen sinkt und nicht jeder der grad keinen Bock aufs Leveln hat das eben einem Bot überlässt.



Hand aufs Herz, würdest du das auch sagen wenn dein Account gebannt worden wäre?


----------



## Mage_Collina (21. Mai 2008)

besser, man verurteilt auch ein paar unschuldige zum tode, damit auch die fiesen mörder mit dabei sind?^^

ok, mieser vergleich! klar, botusing is die pest, aber prüfung vor dem bann wäre schon nice. unseren gildenleader hat es erwischt, und der hat hundertpro besseres zu tun, als n bot zu usen. und in den tollen emails von blizz steht doch auch nichts drin, allgemeines blabla. dann sollen sie sich die mühe machen und schreiben, was genau gegen die agb verstoßen hat und nicht so n allgemeines zeug. ich bin echt sehr sauer, dass dem massenbann nun auch unschuldige zum opfer fallen  ...


----------



## Cr3s (21. Mai 2008)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> Wie ist eure Meinung zu der Blizzard Bot Bann Aktion ?
> 
> IMHO...
> 
> ...war es längst zeit das mla was passiert, jetzt sagen natürlich 99,78% der Gebannten das sie niemals einen Bot genutzt haben usw. Ich denke aber das Blizz das schon genauer prüft, bzw die die vieleicht zu unrecht gebannt wurden ihren Acc wieder bekommen.


ich denke antwort 2 lässt einen ausschliessen 4 zu wählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðwayght (21. Mai 2008)

also^^

ich find das genau richtig so, hauptsache weg die dinger

gestern hat mir eine die farmmobs geklaut o.O n farmbot. hat sich nich mal gewehrt, als ich ihn mit der Teufelswache angegriffen hatte... noch schön 48 ehre gemacht... aber naja... scheiße ist das schon, hatte relativ schlechten dropp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



am besten gleich chars mit so komischen namen wie "Lcjpejc" oder so bannen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denn so macht das farmen auch keinen spaß mehr^^ und nein ich hab keinen bot!

mfg Ð.   

PS: wech den dreck   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz, würdest du das auch sagen wenn dein Account gebannt worden wäre?



Wieso hab ich darauf gewartet?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja, würde ich. Weil sowas ein verständlicher Fehler ist, für einen wirklich ehrlichen User (und ich kann mich wohl als solcher bezeichnen, nie gebottet, nie geleecht, nie jemanden ingame beleidigt, gegankt oder dergleichen) nicht mehr als eine Unannehmlichkeit, da er in den meisten Fällen eh den Acc wieder bekommt.

Und wenn nicht? Tja, dann ist mein Gehalt auch nicht so knapp, als dass ich mir WoW + BC nicht neu kaufen und von vorne anfangen könnte.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo das mit den verdachtsmomenten glaub ich sofort sowas wie im bg hinten stehn und ehre leechen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann hoffe ich das dein scheiss Account gebannt bleibt!


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

WIE? bitteschön willst du 100%ig einen Bot erkennen?


----------



## Labam (21. Mai 2008)

@Draco

hoffentlich bannt dich blizzard auch mal fürs angebliche botusing ohne entbannung durch irgendwelche dummen fehler ihrerseits, vll denkst dann doch bisschen anders mit dem unschuldige erwischen-


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

Bots im BG fallen mir häufig auf und ich melde sie und mache beim GM terror, vor allem wenn der char noch immer online sein darf.
Man erkennt Ehrebots daran das sie immer einem Schema folgen, aufmounten/reiten/gegen die Wände reiten/Schlängellinien reiten/abmounten/Schlängellinien laufen/gegen Wände laufen/in Gegnergruppen laufen und sich ohne Gegenwehr killen lassen (wegen afkbuff)/reagieren nicht auf geflüster etc.


----------



## RadioEriwan (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Doch, das ist es. Laut AGB ist sowas nicht zulässig (auch wenn man sich hier über Sinn und Unsinn streiten kann) und damit Schluss. Da stellt sich die Frage nach dem Warum gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Selbst wenn du so nett warst und anderen durch Spenden von "erbottetem" Gold und dergleichen geholfen hast, erlaubt ist es trotzdem nicht. Du hast einen AGB-Verstoß begangen und Blizzard hat die Konsequenzen gezogen.
> 
> ...



...
Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten,
habe ich geschwiegen;
ich war ja kein Kommunist.
...

Ich denke das dieser Kurze Auszug aus einem Niemoeller Zitat den meissten hier bekannt ist.

Denn genau daran muss ich denken, wenn ich solch einen Schwachsinn lese wie lieber es trifft ein paar unschuldige mehr, dann ist der Abeschreckungseffekt größer, als das ein Schuldiger davon kommt.
Sorry, ich verabscheue Gewalt, aber bei Leuten mit solchen Einstellungen könnte ich glatt mal eine Ausnahme machen...
Ich wette Du wärst der erste der Blizzard mit einer Klage drohen würde wenn sie dich mal so aus Vorsicht permanent bannen würden.

Um auch was zum Topic zu sagen, mein Bruder wurde gestern Abend auch gebannt. Allerdings lege ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer das er garantiert nichts gemacht hat. Und ich bin mir da sehr sicher, er ist nämlich einfach zu dumm dazu. Ich hab mir seinen Rechner angeschaut und da war kein Hinweis auf irgendeinen Bot.

Und für alle die hier schreiben, wer ungerechtfertigt gebannt wurde bekommt seinen Account zurück. Sorry, ihr liegt falsch. ich habe mich umgehört und mir wurde mehrfach bestätigt das solche Bans permanent sind und Blizzard darüber nicht diskutiert. Alles was in dem bezug an Blizzard geschrieben wird geht automatisch an Dev0. Mein Bruder spielt zum Glück erst seit gut 6 Monaten, es hat also "nur" einen lvl 51 Char erwischt. Trotzdem ist er sich nicht sicher ob er noch mal neu anfangen möchte. 

Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie Blizzard auf den trichter kommt er hätte 3rd Party Software eingesetzt. Aber er wurde gebannt ohne Chance zu erfahren warum geschweige denn den Char zurück zu bekommen. Ja, ein Einzelschicksal. Aber eines das anscheinend jeden treffen kann.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (21. Mai 2008)

Jetzt ist der richtige Zeitpunkt farmen zu gehen wenn alle Bots weg sind :-)


----------



## 81 (21. Mai 2008)

Mich hats auch erwischt.
Ich wollte von der Allianz zur Horde. Ich hatte bereits vier 70iger und hatte kein bock auf die scheiss Levelei.
Naja gepokert und verloren aber es gibt noch andere Spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alzaar (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich darauf gewartet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich könnte echt kotzen wenn ich so ein Geschwätz lese ^^ Es geht doch wohl dabei nicht ums Geld, sondern um die investierte Zeit.  Also ich hab viel Zeit in meine Chars gesteckt und wäre echt richtig sauer, wenn ich gebannt werden würde, weil Blizz Mist baut. Da würde ich auch versuchen, Blizz notfalls rechtlich beizukommen. Meine Freizeit ist mir echt zu wichtig, als dass ich mir von irgendwem lange aufgebaute Chars nehmen lasse. 

Botter und Leecher raus, kein Thema. Aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten sollte auch hier gelten.


----------



## LemyDanger (21. Mai 2008)

Habe mich gestern Abend noch königlich amüsiert, als ich einen link ins Glider Forum bekommen habe...nachdem ich mehrere Seiten gelesen habe, kann ich nur sagen wech mit dem Mist.

Da waren Herrschaften dabei, welche 8 (acht) Acc. verloren haben. (Nach eigenen Aussagen).

Einfach köstlich...


----------



## SeriousBlack (21. Mai 2008)

Hi, wann wurde das mit den Banns denn gemacht? War gestern Abend kurz online, ist dann alles ok? Also wenn die bei mir nen Bot vermuten sind die dumm. Fast ein Jahr und ich bin Lvl 46 hehe. Gruß


----------



## Webi (21. Mai 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> 2 Leute aus meiner Gilde hat es ebenfalls erwischt und bei einem bin ich mir sicher das er nie und nimmer einen Bot benutzt hat, aber wayne, die andern wissens eh grundsätzlich besser, also dürft ihr euch nun offiziell als Botuser sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kanns evtl. sein, dass sie "nebenbei" einen oder mehrere Bots am laufen haben?
Ihr könnt die Leute schließlich nicht überwachen.
Ich hab auch nen Untoten Magier von dem meine Gilden-und Raidkollegen bei der Allianz nichts wissen.

Grundsätzlich: ENDLICH. Danke an Blizzard.

Bannt die Bots und genau so die Ehreleecher. Letztere egal mit oder ohne third-Party Programme.


> WIE? bitteschön willst du 100%ig einen Bot erkennen?



Haha, da lach ich ja. 100%ig erkennt jeder der nicht den ersten Tag spielt. Es wurde schon 1000x durchgekaut. Ein Jäger namens "Fhfsjds" mit seinem Pet boar. Man whispert ihn an. Keine Antwort. Man versucht ihm sein Mob abzujagen. Er schiesst weiterhin drauf, versucht zu looten und zu kürschnern. Wenn man im Text: Schöne Grüße vom <GM> Hans schreibt, flüstert er: Sry, muss weg und loggt unvermittelt aus. Noch Fragen?



8 schrieb:


> Mich hats auch erwischt.
> Ich wollte von der Allianz zur Horde. Ich hatte bereits vier 70iger und hatte kein bock auf die scheiss Levelei.
> Naja gepokert und verloren aber es gibt noch andere Spiele
> 
> ...


Das finde ich ok was Du hier sagst. Du bist das Risiko eingegangen und hast verloren. Man kann ja 100x bei Rot über die Ampel fahren. Eines Tages hat man Pech und wird erwischt. Ist nun mal so.
Bin echt froh, dass wieder ein paar Bots weg sind.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

Labam schrieb:


> @Draco
> 
> hoffentlich bannt dich blizzard auch mal fürs angebliche botusing ohne entbannung durch irgendwelche dummen fehler ihrerseits, vll denkst dann doch bisschen anders mit dem unschuldige erwischen-



*Schulterzuck*

Hätt ich kein Problem mit. Neuer Account und weiter gehts.



RadioEriwan schrieb:


> ...
> Als die Nazis die Kommunisten holten,
> habe ich geschwiegen;
> ich war ja kein Kommunist.
> ...



Es ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber ein Nazi-Vergleich ist hier ein weeeeenig deplaziert, da es hier nur um Freizeitbeschäftigung geht, nicht um Menschenleben.

Dann sind eben ein paar Chars weg, na und? Ist damit dein Lebensinhalt weg? Level doch mit neuem Acc den nächsten hoch. Wo ist das Problem?



> Denn genau daran muss ich denken, wenn ich solch einen Schwachsinn lese wie lieber es trifft ein paar unschuldige mehr, dann ist der Abeschreckungseffekt größer, als das ein Schuldiger davon kommt.



Wenn nicht nur Goldfarmer und Powerleveling-Dienste Bots nutzen sondern jeder Hinz und Kunz damit anfängt, nur weil er/sie unbedingt nen neuen Char haben will aber zu faul ist den manuell hochzuspielen dann haben wir ein Niveau erreicht, bei dem die "Abschreckung" nicht mehr groß genug sein kann.



> Ich wette Du wärst der erste der Blizzard mit einer Klage drohen würde wenn sie dich mal so aus Vorsicht permanent bannen würden.



Die Wette könntest du verlieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal davon abgesehen dass ich nie auf die Idee käme einen Großkonzern zu verklagen (ich hab mein Geld und meine Zeit auch nicht gestohlen), ist mir der "Verlust" eines virtuellen Charakters reichlich schnuppe. Alles was ich einmal geschafft habe schaff ich auch nochmal.



> Um auch was zum Topic zu sagen, mein Bruder wurde gestern Abend auch gebannt. Allerdings lege ich meine Hand dafür ins Feuer das er garantiert nichts gemacht hat. Und ich bin mir da sehr sicher, er ist nämlich einfach zu dumm dazu. Ich hab mir seinen Rechner angeschaut und da war kein Hinweis auf irgendeinen Bot.
> 
> Und für alle die hier schreiben, wer ungerechtfertigt gebannt wurde bekommt seinen Account zurück. Sorry, ihr liegt falsch. ich habe mich umgehört und mir wurde mehrfach bestätigt das solche Bans permanent sind und Blizzard darüber nicht diskutiert. Alles was in dem bezug an Blizzard geschrieben wird geht automatisch an Dev0. Mein Bruder spielt zum Glück erst seit gut 6 Monaten, es hat also "nur" einen lvl 51 Char erwischt. Trotzdem ist er sich nicht sicher ob er noch mal neu anfangen möchte.
> 
> Ich weiß beim besten Willen nicht wie Blizzard auf den trichter kommt er hätte 3rd Party Software eingesetzt. Aber er wurde gebannt ohne Chance zu erfahren warum geschweige denn den Char zurück zu bekommen. Ja, ein Einzelschicksal. Aber eines das anscheinend jeden treffen kann.



Und was ist jetzt daran so tragisch? Entweder er fängt neu an, oder nicht.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

nee ich bin die letzte zeit mit meiner schurkin mal wieder ez´twas vorran gekommen.
dank hilfe von meinem freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich wusste nämlich nicht in welches gebiet ich soll und bin dann immer in die falschen gerannt.
resultat 5 min im gebiet - tot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja jetzt steh ich kurz vor dem lvl 53.
wenns auch hier anders steht hier steht glaub ich noch lvl 50 warum auch immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

Alzaar schrieb:


> Ich könnte echt kotzen wenn ich so ein Geschwätz lese ^^ Es geht doch wohl dabei nicht ums Geld, sondern um die investierte Zeit.  Also ich hab viel Zeit in meine Chars gesteckt und wäre echt richtig sauer, wenn ich gebannt werden würde, weil Blizz Mist baut. Da würde ich auch versuchen, Blizz notfalls rechtlich beizukommen. Meine Freizeit ist mir echt zu wichtig, als dass ich mir von irgendwem lange aufgebaute Chars nehmen lasse.
> 
> Botter und Leecher raus, kein Thema. Aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten sollte auch hier gelten.



Klar, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten... Hörst es ja hier: Keiner ist Schuld, alle wurden völlig ohne Grund gebannt... Is klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Blizz jeden einzeln prüfen lassen würde, dann wären die GMs nur noch mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen beschäftigt oder es müssten weitere Leute dafür eingestellt werden, die sich auch damit auskennen (und deren Stundenlohn ist teuer).


----------



## Hansimglück (21. Mai 2008)

Also find super wenn die mal was gegen bots machen kenn 2 leutz die wurden auch ? 3 oder 4 tage gebannt wegen botten aber die haben das auch gemacht entweder alterac  oder der andere hat proc geschrieben was beim händler alle 2  min schaut ist .... da und wenn ja kauft er was da ist ( kräutertyp beim jahrmarkt ) finds super das die dafür gebannt wurden. Falls es mal einen trift  der net bottet kann ich nur sagen da hast was auf pc wac nem bot sehr nahe kommt glaub net das blitz einfach leutz bannt ohne grund .......

Gruss Hans


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

ist ja klar...."ich hab nix getan", "ich bin unschuldig", "ich wusste davon nichts" etc etc kommt meiner meinung nach von nahezu 99% der personen, die beschuldigt werden etwas "illegales" getan zu haben. 

so sind wir menschen, oder wer gibt schon freiwillig zu etwas schlechtes getan zu haben. lieber die anderen beschuldigen unfair zu handeln und wenn möglich mit den fingern auf andere täter zeigen!

also, blizzard bannt nicht einfach so ins blaue und nach 5min, sie wissen schon wie sie dieses thema
zu behandeln haben (tools, logs, etc.) und bevor es zu einem ban kommt, geht da erstmal eine längere beobachtung und analyse voraus...

ich finds gut und wichtig und ich hoffe es wird noch einige individuen mehr treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/flame on


----------



## Hansimglück (21. Mai 2008)

noch was dazu früher war es so vor bc wurde einer gesperrt weill ein anderer ihn angezeigt hat und blitz hat ihn beobachtet. die machen das net so heut hab ich lust leutz zu ärgern und bann mal 1en 10 oder 100 sondern da muss was vorgefallen sein und bei deinem pc bzw deiner spielart bin 7 tage die woche 24 stunden on auf die tur das kann kein spieler sein aber ka abrbeit net bei blitz. Kann aber trotzdem net glauben das die so viele ohne grund einfach bannen und 2. 4 tage mal ohne wow ist doch auch net so schlimm ....

falls du trotzdem nix gemacht hast schreib ticket oder geh auf wow page und schreib da beitrag net hier weill hier erreichst damit nix.....


----------



## bluewhiteangel (21. Mai 2008)

Hmjoa.. Ich finds an sich ganz gut, insbesondere wenn man sich mal die Community anguckt, die sich im Recht mit ihrem Botting fühlt und über die 3-Std Banns nur lacht... 
Ich war letztens auf soner Seite (Ich hab ernsthaft nach Wallpaper gesucht-.-), nämlich von diesem wowglider und ich fands ne Frechheit, wie die über "ehrliche" User abgelästert haben. Klar, Farmen is für manch einen nervig, Angeln is für manch einen nervig... Aber es gehört dazu. Und ich finde, wenn man nicht die Zeit dafür aufbringen will, dann sollte man sich  erst gar nich überlegen mit Wow anzufangen. Ich würd glaub ich auch was vermissen, wenn ich nich farmen würde und Angeln xD  Und Botting/Cheating is in den AGBs ganz klar verboten.
Für mich 2 Gründe, warum ich mir nie einen Bot anschaffen würde.
Was andere machen.. Ich kann da eh nix machen. Ich finds gut von Blizz, dass dagegen vorgegangen wird, aber ich finde, dass is einfach nicht konsequent genug. Einmal in 6 Mons oderso is echt nich genug =/
So long, Kiri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokatran (21. Mai 2008)

Sean182 schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der gebannten und finde es natürlich blöd... fragt sich was passiert ist ... wie hat blizzard das gemacht?
> (ehe jetzt sowas wie "scheiß boter" und so was kommt sag ich euch das ich auf meinen server als boter bekannt war und mich nimand gemeldet hat weil ich die Ah preise normaliesirt habe, neugegründeten gilden den gilden tresor spendiert hab und ich war niemanden im weg da ich extra drauf geachtet habe nicht in einen gebit zu boten in dem es quests gibt. gebotet hab ich nur weil ich von horde zu allianz gewechselt bin und nicht noch mal von vorne lvln wollte.
> naja bis lvl 53 bin ich ja gekommen)
> 
> ...




Ne darauf komt es nicht im geringsten an...die regeln sagen klar es ist verboten Punkt und aus.
Jeder der das macht und gebant wird dem wink ich noch grinsend nach und freu mich das er weg ist


----------



## Renkin (21. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte mal nen 3 tage ban obwohl ich nie botte(ich weiss net mal wie das geht). Begründung von blizz, ehrefarmbot...


----------



## Delhoven (21. Mai 2008)

Farmbots sind mir Wayne. Nur was ich sagen wollte.  Wenn ich nochmal nen Char level. Nach 2 Stück würde der aufn 2. Account gehen und all die Ehre die man zum starten braucht würde ich botten. Weil alles andere einfach behindert ist. Nach 2 Chars.

Bei uns auf Durotan haben sogar hochklassige Arena Gamer Bots für Ehre, einfach weil es sonst nur kostbare Feierabendzeit ist die für null Spass draufgeht.


----------



## Decosia (21. Mai 2008)

Tjo - selfpwn3d würd ich dagen...

Goldbots sind unteraller Kajüte. Levelbots sind zwar nachvollziehbar aber selber schuld wenn es einen dann erwischt.

Ob man die Klasse später spielen kann wenn man die nicht selber hochgezogen hat?

Ich hasse das twinken, ich habe prä-Bc einen Char auf 60 gehabt auf PVE und einen auf PVP, heute habe ich auf PVE einen 70er, einen 63 und eunen 36 (und bei denen tut sicg gar nichts weil ich die Levelei hasse nachdem ich die mit dem Main schon durch habe ist das einfach langweilig. Und mir fehlt die Motivation die auf 70 zu ziehen weil ich weiss dass mir die zeit fehlt einen Twink Endganmetauglich aus zustatten)

Vielleicht überlegt sich ja Blizzard eines Tages mal was wie man schneller an "reife" Twinks kommt.


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Decosia schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vielleicht überlegt sich ja Blizzard eines Tages mal was wie man schneller an "reife" Twinks kommt.



dann müsste sich blizzard aber auch überlegen, wie sie diese leute dazu bringt, den in 5tagen auf 70 gespielten char, zu beherrschen  

ja gut...sie könnten das handling vereinfachen und jedem nur so 3-5 fähigkeiten geben...das macht es dann einfacher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein gott, das leveln dient schliesslich auch dazu, den char kennenzulernen und das handling zu 
lernen...ich begreife solche einstellungen echt nich...

erst will man ums verrecken und so schnell wie möglich nen 70er hochleveln und das leveln wird als scheisse kritisiert, danach sind es wohl meist genau diejenigen, die dann wieder die "sinnlosigkeit" des endgames infrage stellen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das soll einer verstehen...


----------



## L2pNoob (21. Mai 2008)

Erstmal Hallo und ein dickes lol              LOL

Zu den Thema " Bot Bann Aktion, Eure Meinung "

Es wurden ca. 500.000 Accounts und mehr gebannt. Unter den 500.000 und mehr sind einige dabei die ein Tool benutzt hatten und einige dabei die total unschuldig sind.

Nehmen wir die 500.000 mal. 500.000 Accounts die jeden monat 13€ Zahlen, dass sind dann 6.500.000 € im  Monat. 6 1/2 Mille für was ????

Ich bin dafür das Blizzard mit den 6 1/2 Mille mal was in ihre Hardware reinstecken sollen ....

Was macht Blizzard lieber ??? Sie hauhen in der Accountverwaltung lieber ein Support rein, wo man 8€ für ne Besch**** namens Änderung oder 20€ für ein Character Transf. 
Ich musste letztens 24 Stunden warten bis sich ein GM gemeldet hatte, der mich dann zu einen anderen GM weitergeleitet hatte .... WTF 
Blizzard sollte mal was mit der Kohle machen die sie von Monat zu Monat bekommen. 

Ich gehe davon mal aus das Blizzard 6 1/2 Mille wegstecken kann. Ich würde das auch einmal abgreifen^^.

Also irgendwo verstehe ich Blizzard nicht mehr.



Ich selber bin nicht betroffen von der Bannwelle.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde weiter WoW spielen.



mfg L2p


----------



## Exomia (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Farmbots sind mir Wayne. Nur was ich sagen wollte.  Wenn ich nochmal nen Char level. Nach 2 Stück würde der aufn 2. Account gehen und all die Ehre die man zum starten braucht würde ich botten. Weil alles andere einfach behindert ist. Nach 2 Chars.
> 
> Bei uns auf Durotan haben sogar hochklassige Arena Gamer Bots für Ehre, einfach weil es sonst nur kostbare Feierabendzeit ist die für null Spass draufgeht.




hey wirklich boy wie fiese, wieder ein charakter ausstaten zu müssen, bots ftw. Wo wir gerade dabei sind warum ist das gold eigendlich immer noch so Teuer könnte ruhig biliger sein....

/ironie off

Du kannst ja auch nicht verlangen nur weil du mit einem Char T5 komplett hast das dein Zweiter es auch bekommt weil du dir ja so viel müher gegeben hast! Das ist absolut idiotisch. nur weil du inzwischen durch ein wenig Eher auch deine Epics bekommst, heißt es nicht das man sie sich leachen muss, oder bots benutzen muss. Wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht, einen neuen Char zu Equipen dann erstell dir keinen! Wenn es dich nervt ins BG zu gehen dann geh nicht! Wenn du es als "kostbare Feierabendzeit" bezeichnest welche "für null Spass draufgeht" dann geb ich dir einen Tipp deinstaliere WoW und genieße das schöne Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Maccarone (21. Mai 2008)

Was ich drüber denke? Ist mir schnuppe. Ich finde es eher erbärmlich das auf jeden Server nur noch "Twink Preise" herrschen.

Jetzt mal ehrlich - glaubt ihr wirklich es geht um Moral und Schutz der Normalen Spieler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht wie immer nur ums Geld - und sonst nichts! 

1. Blizz will endlich die Kohle haben die der Glider Erfinder kassiert hat für die Verkauften Exemplare.

2. Wer gebottet hat mit 8 Acc. wird sich wieder welche kaufen sobald es wieder save ist um Geld damit zu erwirtschaften. Der Singel botter wird wahrscheinlich eher Game wechseln.

3. Die (behaupten wir mal) 450.000 Acc die Gebannt wurden, stellen gerade mal Blizzard-Activision kaffekasse dar. Blizzard kassiert wieder Geld für die neu Gekaufen 8 Acc + BC.   

4. Warum bannt Blizzard nicht gleich 1 mal die Woche statt 6 oder 3 Monate zu warten? Na klar, wenigstens noch ein wenig zahlen müssen die schon.

5. Ihr glaubt doch nicht im ernst das Blizzard irgend welche gebannten ACC wieder raus rückt?

6. Im erwähnten BOT Forum von oben jammern die wenigstens. Da sie immer damit gerechnet haben, und wer es nicht getan hat ist selber schuld. Wenn ihr es nicht glaubt könnt ihr euch ja 50 Seiten posts durchlesen.

7. Bannt Blizzard pauschal alle acc: a) die mit der gleichen Kreditkarte/Konto gezahlt wurden egal ob Vater, Sohn oder Tochter b) eventuell Acc mit gleicher IP - egal ob WG oder sonst irgend was. Aber schlaue Botter zahlen mit Gamecard und haben getrennte IPs.

Die "Normalen" haben davon mal nicht sonderlich viel - wenn mal platt gesagt rein gar nichts. Das ist nicht die erste Bann welle - es gab schon min 2 von davor - und es wird nicht die letzte sein.

Das beste was ich bisher zum Thema gelesen hab ist immernoch:
"Chuck Norris wurde nicht gebannt - er hat WARDEN gebannt."


----------



## Decosia (21. Mai 2008)

ROFLLOLMAO:

Und kein Grund zur Sorge: Blizzards Schutzprogramm “Warden” ist gegen den WoW/MMO Glider so chancenlos, wie es höchstens eure Gegner im PvP gegen euch sein werden.

Aufgrund ständiger Updates und Warnsysteme tendiert die Wahrscheinlichkeit, von Blizzard entdeckt zu werden, gegen Null.


----------



## Teclador1982 (21. Mai 2008)

Ich finde solche verschwörungstheorien immer wieder lustig, war damals zu D2 Zeiten auch schon so. Aber niemand hat genauere Quellen und Fakten um das zu belegen.


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

L2pNoob schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo und ein dickes lol              LOL
> 
> Zu den Thema " Bot Bann Aktion, Eure Meinung "
> 
> ...




sorry aber sonen blödsinn hab ich schon lange nich mehr gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warst du schonmal bei blizzard vor ort und kennst die hardware-infrastruktur? nein? also; was laberst du über dinge, die du nich weisst. hast du eigentlich ne ahnung was bereits jetzt für ein technischer, wie auch finanzieller aufwand betrieben wird um diese menge an spielern und daten verarbeiten zu können?

schon kleinere serverparks, für weniger aufwändige applikationen/systeme bedürfen eines riesen aufwandes!

willst du jetzt noch sagen, dass überall scheiss latenzen und disconnects auftreten? auch wenn es auf gewissen realms vorkommt, so können solche sachen auch von deinem provider, deiner hardware, etc ausgehen....

desweiteren: änderungen am charnamen, etc sind datenrelevante änderungen, die in deren umgebung datenmässig, wie auch organisatorisch eingebracht und verwaltet werden müssen. es ist nur gut,
dass sie etwas dafür verlangen, weil erstens der aufwand zur änderung voneinander in beziehung stehender daten erheblich sein kann und zweitens jeder dödel sonst findet, er wolle doch mal wieder nen anderen namen!

ooochh du musstest 24h warten? ja und? denkst du du seist der einzige der was vom support/gm will? ich und viele andere können sich über den support nicht beklagen und ausnahmen bestätigen die regeln.

sitzen schliesslich nur menschen vor ort. aber immer dieses elende gejammer und gemotze ist so richtig typisch für leute die sich über dinge urteile anmassen, worüber sie einfach null ahnung haben!


----------



## L2pNoob (21. Mai 2008)

Du Freak .... 3 jahre gibs jetzt wow und das einkommen von denen is nicht niedrig du nörd.... die paar menschen die da rummgurken und die andere scheisse das kostet vllt nen 1/4 vom ganzen einkommen also hdf und geh in deine instanz

Die herstellung die Mitarbeiter,geräte usw. ist doch schon nachm Ersten lebensJahr von WoW draußen gewesen .... 


3 70er Wow ist dein leben ....


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

L2pNoob schrieb:


> Du Freak .... 3 jahre gibs jetzt wow und das einkommen von denen is nicht niedrig du nörd.... die paar menschen die da rummgurken und die andere scheisse das kostet vllt nen 1/4 vom ganzen einkommen also hdf und geh in deine instanz
> 
> Die herstellung die Mitarbeiter,geräte usw. ist doch schon nachm Ersten lebensJahr von WoW draußen gewesen ....
> 3 70er Wow ist dein leben ....



also erstens mal solltest du lernen was der unterschied zwischen einkommen und umsatz ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zweitens hab ich dich - im gegensatz zu dir - nicht beleidigt. wenn ich mir aber deine letzten beiden sätze anschaue, bringt es sowieso nichts mit dir weiter zu kommunizieren, da du zum einen rein gar nichts von dem verstehst, über was du dich da äusserst und zum anderen du wohl einfach noch zu jung bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

drittens: erst zwei beiträge und schon soviel abfall produziert, nich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/closed


----------



## Artagel (21. Mai 2008)

1. Ich finds gut, dass Blizzard endlich mal wieder etwas gegen die ganzen Bots unternommen hat. In letzter Zeit  haben die nun wirklich (zumindest auf meinem Server) enorm zugenommen. Und die Goldwerbung wurde auch immer dreister.

2. Aber Blizzard sollte meiner Meinung nach öfter solche Bannwellen durchziehen. Vielleicht mindestens alle 3 Monate. 

3. Jeder der nun rumheult weil er gebannt wurde weil er beim botten oder sich leveln lassen erwischt wurde ist im Grunde selber Schuld. JEDER Spieler weiss, dass das gegen die AGB's verstösst. Wer es trotzdem tut muss dann eben mit der Bannstrafe leben. Aber es steht ja jedem frei sich beim Kundendienst von Blizz' auszuheulen..


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich darauf gewartet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du dir da so sicher bist das du deinen Account wiederbekommst kann man dir auch nicht helfen. Gebannt ist gebannt. Einzelfälle mit Einschaltung eines Anwalts mal aussen vor gelassen.


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

dp


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Wenn du dir da so sicher bist das du deinen Account wiederbekommst kann man dir auch nicht helfen. Gebannt ist gebannt. Einzelfälle mit Einschaltung eines Anwalts mal aussen vor gelassen.



Und selbst wenn... Ist ein Ban ein Beinbruch? Nicht wirklich. Wenn einem das Spiel Spaß macht, dann fängt man halt von vorne an. Da wäre WoW auch nicht das erste Spiel, bei dem ich sowas machen darf (hab schon einige Savegames beim Formatieren verloren).


----------



## fabdiem (21. Mai 2008)

"mama ich bin von der schule geflogen weil ich 3mal versucht hab meine klasur zumanipulieren
das stimmt aber gar nicht ich möchte bitte wieder auf meine schule zurück"

leutchen wow ist nicht das leben
und wenn es wird davon nicht untergehen^^


----------



## skunkie (21. Mai 2008)

> Haha, da lach ich ja. 100%ig erkennt jeder der nicht den ersten Tag spielt.


Ich weiß das auch, hab auch schon einen richtigen Bot gesehen und ihn ausgetrickst im Schlingendorntal, trotzdem wird sich oft geirrt. Es gab schon einen im Forum, der hat sich einen Spaß daraus gemacht, wie ein Farmbot zu wirken. Im Brachland verfolgte ich auch schon einen, wirkte auch so, allerdings nach einer Viertelstunde war ich auch nicht mehr sicher, deshalb Vorsicht.


----------



## nuriina (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn... Ist ein Ban ein Beinbruch? Nicht wirklich. Wenn einem das Spiel Spaß macht, dann fängt man halt von vorne an. Da wäre WoW auch nicht das erste Spiel, bei dem ich sowas machen darf (hab schon einige Savegames beim Formatieren verloren).



Mit nem 26er Char sicherlich nicht.


Solange Blizzard nicht verrät nach welchem Muster genau gebannt wird kann man auch nur mutmaßen das es nur Schuldige getroffen hat. Es gibt so viele Fälle in denen man unschuldig ist und trotzdem ins Bannraster geraten kann. Bsp. Mitbewohner bottet und man nutzt den gleichen Internetanschluss. Man spielt WoW auf einem fremden Rechner (Kumpel, Inet-Cafe) auf dem vorher der Bot gelaufen ist (d.h. noch im Arbeitsspeicher ist) etc.


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Mit nem 26er Char sicherlich nicht.
> Solange Blizzard nicht verrät nach welchem Muster genau gebannt wird kann man auch nur mutmaßen das es nur Schuldige getroffen hat. Es gibt so viele Fälle in denen man unschuldig ist und trotzdem ins Bannraster geraten kann. Bsp. Mitbewohner bottet und man nutzt den gleichen Internetanschluss. Man spielt WoW auf einem fremden Rechner (Kumpel, Inet-Cafe) auf dem vorher der Bot gelaufen ist (d.h. noch im Arbeitsspeicher ist) etc.



also dass das "muster", nachdem sie die entscheidungen für die banns treffen, nicht offenlegen dürfte ja wohl nachvollziehbar sein.

ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass die zugrundeliegenden informationen für das offenlegen eines vorliegenden bottings sich auf solche "flüchtigen" daten wie ip-nummern oder arbeitsspeicherinhalte beschränken...

zudem ist es so, dass wenn man auf öffentlichen oder nicht einem selbst gehörenden pc's zockt, halt nunmal die gefahr besteht, dass der eigentümer, bzw. vorgänger etwas nicht "korrektes" gemacht hat. ich meine letztendlich sollen diese aktionen auch abschrecken und die ganze communitiy dazu anhalten, augen und ohren offen zu halten.

ich gehe zudem davon aus, dass wenn ein ungerechfertigter ban geschehen sollte, blizzard - sofern beweismittel vorhanden - sicherlich mit sich reden lässt.

aber wie gesagt, blizzard hat sicherlich geeignete mittel solchen "vergehen" nachzugehen und viele die jetzt schreien, sie seien ungerechtfertigt gebannt worden...naja...no comment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Ehm... und von wisst ihr das so eine Bannung vorgenommen wurde? habe hier nichts gefunden... 

hat einer einen link oder sagt wo das steht, sorry ist bissel ne blöde frage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder evtl. mal auf blizz page schauen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: sorry habs gefunden.... danke ^^


----------



## Darn!a (21. Mai 2008)

Lecken  3 70er  full epic weg ! 

mimimi    AoC im comming   and  than comes WAR     

WoW stirbt aus

Edit   Genug Gold gemacht  mit Bot  25 k  + 3 epic flugmounts   und  vieles mehr BG full epic  hah da lach ich doch nur


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Mit nem 26er Char sicherlich nicht.



Darauf hab ich ja nur gewartet...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kleiner Tipp: Nicht jeder Preist ALLE seine Chars in der Signatur an. Auch auf Mybuffed hab ich meinen alten Main deaktiviert. Wenns dich interessiert, geh ins Arsenal und such nach Segore und Crayl auf Rexxar.


----------



## FERT (21. Mai 2008)

die frage ist doch nicht 
wer war kein botuser und wurde gebant 
sondern
wer ist botuser und wurde nicht gebant 

:s naja, man darf sich halt nicht so billige public bots holen, ... wer das tut gehört einfach bestraft


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Darn!a schrieb:


> Lecken  3 70er  full epic weg !
> 
> mimimi    AoC im comming   and  than comes WAR
> 
> ...



zum glück bist du nun weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (21. Mai 2008)

Richtig so,wieder ein paar Idioten weniger in WoW


----------



## Cazor (21. Mai 2008)

Ladislaus schrieb:


> Ehm... und von wisst ihr das so eine Bannung vorgenommen wurde? habe hier nichts gefunden...
> 
> hat einer einen link oder sagt wo das steht, sorry ist bissel ne blöde frage
> 
> ...


sag mal wo hast du da was aktuelles gefunden? Und: wenn ich hier von der Arbeit aus meine Accountverwaltung öffne, leuchtet das grüne Lämpchen und Account wird aktiv angezeigt, also ist doch alles ok? Langsam krieg ich Angst, mache zwar nichts Verbotenes und verurteile das auch aber ich hab nen Banker der manchmal ganz gute Summen an meinen Main verschiebt, muss ja nicht jeder wissen, dass ich dies oder jenes anbiete. 5k warens zwar nie aber immer runde Summen so um 500g oder 1k.


----------



## Megowow (21. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wenn mein acc gebannt werden würde ohne grund. Wird ich sagen leckt mich am A**** blizzard und WoW runterschmeißen.


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> sag mal wo hast du da was aktuelles gefunden? Und: wenn ich hier von der Arbeit aus meine Accountverwaltung öffne, leuchtet das grüne Lämpchen und Account wird aktiv angezeigt, also ist doch alles ok? Langsam krieg ich Angst, mache zwar nichts Verbotenes und verurteile das auch aber ich hab nen Banker der manchmal ganz gute Summen an meinen Main verschiebt, muss ja nicht jeder wissen, dass ich dies oder jenes anbiete. 5k warens zwar nie aber immer runde Summen so um 500g oder 1k.



ne blizzard sieht ja dass die beiden chars vom selben acc kommen, welche sich gold zusenden.


----------



## Jenny84 (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
> Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.



kann mich da nur anschliessen.


----------



## Ladislaus (21. Mai 2008)

Cazor schrieb:


> sag mal wo hast du da was aktuelles gefunden? Und: wenn ich hier von der Arbeit aus meine Accountverwaltung öffne, leuchtet das grüne Lämpchen und Account wird aktiv angezeigt, also ist doch alles ok? Langsam krieg ich Angst, mache zwar nichts Verbotenes und verurteile das auch aber ich hab nen Banker der manchmal ganz gute Summen an meinen Main verschiebt, muss ja nicht jeder wissen, dass ich dies oder jenes anbiete. 5k warens zwar nie aber immer runde Summen so um 500g oder 1k.




jo auf blizz homepage... im forum allgemein =) son grüner post =) 

jo bei mir acc verwaltung steht auch aktiv und leutet grün, damit ist doch alles OK bei dir... kannst nach hause gehen und zocken gehen ohne irgendwas =)

PEACE


----------



## Refindor (21. Mai 2008)

ich finde es richtig..und ja wenn es welche erwischt die nicht botten dann wird sich das klären..aber da ich nichmal wusste um was es ging habe ich mich mal belesen und habe da auch die deutsche seite dieses glider dingens gefunden und was in dem forum abgeht..oh mein gott is das traurig...da erzählen sie sich gegenseitig wi toll und speziell sie doch alle sind mit ihren gebotteten Chars und wie dumm die anderen sin..und jetzt flennen sie rum und sagen: böses wow dann spiel ich ab freitag aoc..

mal ehrlich wenn interessiert ob ihr wow den rücken kehrt..und ich bin mir sicher funcom freut sich total euch botter, die ihr nich ehrlich spielen könnt, aufzunehmen damit ihr dort weitermacht...

naja alles eher arme Kreaturen die sich ihr ego von derartigen Dingen holen..
Jeder baut sich seine Höhle selber..


----------



## Cazor (21. Mai 2008)

ja hört euch mal diesen Satz an: (Zitat)


wenn du glück hast net ^^, ich bin noch drin, hab meinen alten account vor 2 wochen bei e-bay verkauft, der wird heut wohl gebannt haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Zitat Ende.


----------



## EviLKeX (21. Mai 2008)

Mich hats leider auch erwischt, OBWOHL ich nie gebottet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hatte noch nich mal 1 70er


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Mai 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> Mich hats leider auch erwischt, OBWOHL ich nie gebottet habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


tja blizz nimmt kolateralschäden ja in kauf da kann man nix machen bei mir ises 1 70er gewesen, aber aoc is ja schon da und War kommt auch noch also kopf hoch


----------



## Laffy (21. Mai 2008)

Na die Frage ist ja, WIESO wurde euer Account gebannt?

Ich bezweifle, dass Bliztard ohne guten Grund (das kann man auslegen wie man will) Kunden verscheuchen will.

Ihr müsst nicht gebottet haben, um einen Ban zu kassieren.

- Evtl. mal Gold gekauft?

- Evtl. jemand anders mit deinem Account spielen lassen, der zufällig einen Bot installiert hat auf seinem Rechner?

- Vielleicht dein Account gehackt / gehijackt worden und damit Unfung betrieben als du das letzte mal auf Malle warst?

- Evtl. mal einen Levelingservice in Anspruch genommen welcher einen Bot benutzt hat?

Für mich persönlich alles gute Gründe einen Account zu bannen weil die Person letztendlich selbst für seinen Account verantwortlich ist. (Wo stehst das nochmal "Euren Account zu teilen bringt immer Risiken mit sich!" - Im Ladescreen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Es werden immer Leute durch das Raster fallen und bestimmt nimmt Blizzard Kolleteralschaden an, aber niemals ohne Grund. Man kann doch nicht erwarten, dass bei 10 Millionen Spielern jeder einzelne Account überprüft wird (es ähnlich wie mit Harz4 - es wird immer Leute geben die "Grundlos" kassieren). Letztendlich kann man sagen:

*Die Leute die niemals gegen die AGB von Blizzard verstoßen haben und immer ihren Account/Computer Up to date und sicher gehabt haben, werden keine Probleme haben.*

Alle anderen, pech gehabt!


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

Nice das man einen großteil der Spinner gebannt hat! jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar wenige die es nicht erwischt hat.
An diese Personen einmal ein Tipp, beim einloggen ALT+F4 drücken, damit habt ihr die Chance auf Freiepixx!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2008)

garnichts davon mitgekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> garnichts davon mitgekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich auch nich xD habs nur hier gelesen ^^", naja heute früh vor 7 Uhr ging mein Acc noch, ma sehen wie es aussieht wenn ich nachher Feierabend hab und zuhause bin ^^"""".
Hab mir selber nix vorzuwerfen, ich benutze nicht einmal Addons weil meine Vistamühle die nicht schafft XD.


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Laffy schrieb:


> Na die Frage ist ja, WIESO wurde euer Account gebannt?
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass Bliztard ohne guten Grund (das kann man auslegen wie man will) Kunden verscheuchen will.
> 
> ...



meine rede  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (21. Mai 2008)

Sean182 schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der gebannten und finde es natürlich blöd... fragt sich was passiert ist ... wie hat blizzard das gemacht?
> (ehe jetzt sowas wie "scheiß boter" und so was kommt sag ich euch das ich auf meinen server als boter bekannt war und mich nimand gemeldet hat *weil ich die Ah preise normaliesirt habe, *neugegründeten gilden den gilden tresor spendiert hab und ich war niemanden im weg da ich extra drauf geachtet habe nicht in einen gebit zu boten in dem es quests gibt. gebotet hab ich nur weil ich von horde zu allianz gewechselt bin und nicht noch mal von vorne lvln wollte.
> naja bis lvl 53 bin ich ja gekommen)
> 
> ...



so siehts aus was das ganze aber immernochnet rechtfertigkt aber ohne boter sagen alle : boah ey wie teuer ich kauf mir was gold auf ebay ach es werden gleich 1mille dann hab ich vorgesorgt


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

Ahja an die Botter von unserem schönen Server "Antonidas" zum großteil habt ihr es mir zu verdanken das ihr nun weg seid, Grüße an Blaulicht dem ollen scheiss Ehrebot!!!!!


----------



## RadioEriwan (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> *Schulterzuck*
> 
> Hätt ich kein Problem mit. Neuer Account und weiter gehts.
> Es ist mir durchaus bekannt, aber ein Nazi-Vergleich ist hier ein weeeeenig deplaziert, da es hier nur um Freizeitbeschäftigung geht, nicht um Menschenleben.
> ...



Es ist schön für dich, dass du auf eine Sperrung deines Accounts mit solcher Gleichgültigkeit reagieren würdest. Ich kaufe es dir zwar nicht wirklich ab, aber OK...

WoW und BC neu zu kaufen würde mich finanziell auch nicht umbrigen, aber ich spiele seit Release und habe mir meinen Main hart erarbeitet. Ich wäre mehr als angepisst wenn mir der Account ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund gesperrt wird.

Es tut mir wirklich leid das sich der Herr Niemoeller, aus für ihn aktuellem Anlass, auf Nazis bezog. Seine Aussage bezog sich allerdings auf das Wegsehen weil man selber nicht betroffen ist. Und genau das ist das was Du forderts. Ruhig ein paar mehr bannen und wenn Unschuldige dabei sind was solls, die können ja neu anfangen. Deine Argumentation geht sogar so weit, dass Du sagst je mehr Unschuldige gebannt werden, desto Schlechter wird auch der Ruf der Programme und die Akzeptanz sinkt. Aber vielleicht geht der Schuß auch nach hinten los? Wenn zu viele unschuldige gebannt werden und die sich zusammen mit anderen auf die Hinterbeine stellen?

In einem späteren Post hast Du davon gesprochen das Unschuldige ihren Account auch wieder bekommen. Das ist falsch, gebannte Account sind und bleiben gebannt. Einziger Weg ist da schon über den Anwalt, so haben es ein paar angeblich geschafft das der Account entsperrt wird.

Was meinen Bruder angeht, der sieht es weniger locker als Du, er hat zwar noch großen Spaß am Spiel aber fragt sich auch ob es Sinn macht neu anzufangen wenn er nachher vielleicht noch mal gebannt wird?


----------



## Sobe1 (21. Mai 2008)

genau richtig!

es hat bestimmt ein paar unschuldige erwischt, aber das kann ja der support dann prüfen.

allerdings ist meine friendlist aus bots, die ich gemeldet habe offline^^  sehr schön. und das waren defintiv welche, wenn ich denen 15 mins zugucke und die pets kille und den hunter auch umhaue und dens tört das nicht isses klar...   auch wenn man dann abends nochmal da langkommt und de rläuft immer noch die runde -_-

und ich dachte nach paar tagen, Blizzard würde nix machen, aber die sammeln nur und dann alles aufeinmal weg.


----------



## Dracocephalus (21. Mai 2008)

Yesssss!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur ein toter Bot ist ein guter Bot ^^

Natürlich gibt es sicherlich den einen oder anderen Falsch-Positven, aber das ist im Vergleich eine verschwindend geringe Menge. Wer WIRKLICH zu Unrecht gebannt wurde, WIRD seinen Account zurückbekommen. Aber wie schon geschrieben wurde, gibt es neben Bot-Using noch andere Möglichkeiten, gebannt zu werden, die einigen Leuten vielleicht gar nicht als solche bekannt sind (z.B. Beleidigungen, Goldkauf etc.). 

Alle anderen sollten noch eine Tritt dazu bekommen. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, seine Chars selber von Hand hochzuspielen, hat in diesem Spiel nichts verloren. Wer nicht mal dazu Lust hat, sollte überlegen, ob er überhaupt IRGENDWAS spielen sollte. Ich hab 8 Chars, alls brav selber gespielt. Die sind nicht alle 70, die haben nicht alle Angeln auf 375 und sind auch nicht all full epic ausgerüstet. Aber es macht mir trotzdem Spaß. 

Es ist auch egal, WAS man mit dem erbotteten Gewinnen macht und wie man sie einsetzt. Es ist schlicht verboten und versaut das Spiel für die anderen. Ob nun dadurch, daß ihnen die Gegner fehlen, daß die Preise steigen oder einfach dadurch, daß der Bot-User schneller einen besseren Char aufbauen kann, als ein ehrlicher Spieler. Egal wofür man den Bot einsetzt, ob nun zum Skillen, zum Ehre-Leechen, zum Farmen, zum Händler-Leerkaufen, zum AH-Dauerüberwachen, zum Spammen oder nur zum Angeben mit der tollen Rüssi. Jeder einzelne hat es verdient. 

Wenn ihr nicht am Rechner seid, dann könnt ihr eben nicht spielen. Wer das nicht einsehen kann, der muß dann eben die Folgen tragen. Wer auf Ertrag bottet, wird sich ohnehin nicht ärgern, denn ein Bot macht IMMER fieses Plus, weil er schon nach wenigen Stunden seine Kosten raushat. Wenn der wirklich 6 Monate botten konnte, hat er damit viele Tausend Goldstücke erschlichen, von den sonstigen Items ganz zu schweigen. DARUM ist Botting auch nicht abschreckend genug, selbst bei solchen Permaban-Wellen. Wenn ein Bot 2-3 Tage farmen kann, hat er sich schon gelohnt. Da man Skill und Ehre nicht verschicken kann, trifft es deren Nutzer natürlich etwas härter ^^

Daher: Mimimimi... und spielt schön ehrlich.

D.


----------



## Mack07 (21. Mai 2008)

Vorweg ich bin kein BOT Nutzer.

Aber ich finde das ist nicht ok die zu bannen. OK die User haben gegen die AGB verstoßen, aber was ist mit all den anderen Usern die auch gegen die AGB verstoßen?

Will ich Raide werde ich vonjedem Raid gezwungen gegen die AGB zu verstoßen. Ich muß Programme wie Omen/KTM bz Bossmods/Bigwigs installieren.


----------



## Infarma (21. Mai 2008)

Blizzard wird sicherlich nicht nach Lust und Laune Accounts bannen. Irgendein Verdacht wird fraglos vorliegen. Außer Frage steht allerdings auch, dass sie dabei nicht sämtliche böse Buben erwischen, dafür aber einige Unschuldige bestrafen. Blizzards Firmenpolitik ist es, sich auf ihre Anti-Cheat-Software zu verlassen und besagte „Kolloteeraalschäden“ in kauf zu nehmen.

Das ist natürlich keine optimale Lösung, die alle glücklich macht. 

Aber was sind die Alternativen?

1. Vor der endgültigen Bannung jeden Account genau prüfen und absolute stichfeste Beweise finden.

Das klingt sicherlich zunächst einmal gut. Wenn ich allerdings lese, dass angeblich mehrere Hunderttausend Accounts gebannt wurden, dann ist so eine Prüfung  vom Zeitaufwand in der Praxis absolut unmöglich. 

2. Nur auf Meldungen reagieren, diese dann genau prüfen und bannen. 

Klingt auch gut, nur werden dadurch nur ein Bruchteil (die offensichtlich dummdreisten) der Botter erwischt und dementsprechend gering ist auch die Abschreckung. Außerdem wird sich dann eine ganz neue Form der Stasi-Bespitzel-Denunziantentums entwickeln. 

3. Die Waffen strecken und Botten zu dulden, bzw. sogar zu erlauben.

Damit macht man sich mittelfristig das Spiel kaputt. Wenn mehrere Hundetausend Accounts gebannt wurden, zeigt dass ja, dass es sich dabei nicht nur um ein geringfügiges Kleinstproblem handelt, sondern um eine echte Krankheit in der Comunity. WoW würde am freien Botten vielleicht nicht zu Grunde gehen, aber rasant an Bedeutung verlieren, weil die „ehrlichen“ Normal-Spieler sich veräppelt vorkommen und abwandern würden (DAoC und die Buff-Bots lassen grüßen).  

In einer idealen Welt, würde es solche Probleme nicht geben, weil niemand Bots verwendet. Leider gibt es diese ideale Welt nicht und viele Menshcen sind offenbar so gestrickt, dass sie stets nach Schlupflöchern suchen, um Vorteile gegenüber anderen zu haben. Das Phänomen der Bots wird sich nie ganz ausrotten lassen. Mich erinnert diese ganze Diskussionen an Doping und Leistungssport.   

Ich persönlich halte den Weg von Blizzard für die am wenigsten schlechte Methode. Natürlich ist hart und bedauerlich für diejenigen, die tatsächlich zu unrecht bestraft werden. Aber auch die sollten sich in einer ruhigen Minute mit etwas Abstand überlegen: Wer hat denn nun daran tatsächlich Schuld? Blizzard? Oder nicht doch die ganzen Bot-Entwickler/-User, die Blizzard - in der Absicht ihr Spiel zu retten - dazu veranlasst solche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen?

Wer in guter Absicht handelt und dabei Fehler macht, ist immer noch besser, als jemand der erst gar handelt, um ja keinen Fehler zu begehen.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Mai 2008)

> Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
> Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.



Schließ´ mich deiner Meinung an und trotzdem finde ich, dass die Aktion ein Schritt in die richtig Richtung ist.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Mack07 schrieb:


> Vorweg ich bin kein BOT Nutzer.
> 
> Aber ich finde das ist nicht ok die zu bannen. OK die User haben gegen die AGB verstoßen, aber was ist mit all den anderen Usern die auch gegen die AGB verstoßen?
> 
> Will ich Raide werde ich vonjedem Raid gezwungen gegen die AGB zu verstoßen. Ich muß Programme wie Omen/KTM bz Bossmods/Bigwigs installieren.



du weisst schon, dass blizzard bewusst schnittstellen zum programm zur verfügung stellt, um anderen die möglichkeit zu bieten, komponenten, bzw. addons zu entwickeln? wäre es verboten gäbe es die schnittstellen nicht...

vor betätigen der tastatur, bitte gehirn einschalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Mai 2008)

RadioEriwan schrieb:


> Es ist schön für dich, dass du auf eine Sperrung deines Accounts mit solcher Gleichgültigkeit reagieren würdest. Ich kaufe es dir zwar nicht wirklich ab, aber OK...
> 
> WoW und BC neu zu kaufen würde mich finanziell auch nicht umbrigen, aber ich spiele seit Release und habe mir meinen Main hart erarbeitet. Ich wäre mehr als angepisst wenn mir der Account ohne für mich ersichtlichen Grund gesperrt wird.



Egal ob ein Account nun gehackt oder gebannt wird, obwohl natürlich kein User der Welt es zugeben würde selbst ein Teil des Problems zu sein ist das in 99,9 Prozent der Fälle der Fall. Warden liefert den entsprechenden Mechanismen einen Grund zum Ban, ob es jetzt wirklich ein Bot ist oder nicht.

Also keine Sperrung wird jemals "ohne Grund" erfolgen. Ob der Grund für den Spieler erkennbar ist, das steht auf nem ganz anderen Blatt. Im Falle von Software die Bot- und/oder Cheatprogramme aufspüren soll ist es sogar kontraproduktiv den Spielern mitzuteilen was zum Ban geführt hat, weil sich daraus Rückschlüsse auf die genaue Arbeitsweise des Programms ziehen lassen.



> Es tut mir wirklich leid das sich der Herr Niemoeller, aus für ihn aktuellem Anlass, auf Nazis bezog. Seine Aussage bezog sich allerdings auf das Wegsehen weil man selber nicht betroffen ist. Und genau das ist das was Du forderts. Ruhig ein paar mehr bannen und wenn Unschuldige dabei sind was solls, die können ja neu anfangen. Deine Argumentation geht sogar so weit, dass Du sagst je mehr Unschuldige gebannt werden, desto Schlechter wird auch der Ruf der Programme und die Akzeptanz sinkt. Aber vielleicht geht der Schuß auch nach hinten los? Wenn zu viele unschuldige gebannt werden und die sich zusammen mit anderen auf die Hinterbeine stellen?



Der Nachteil mit Sicherheitssystemen ist, je gründlicher sie sind, desto mehr Fehlalarme produzieren sie.

Und wenn man mich fragt ob ich liebersicher sein möchte nicht "versehentlich" gebannt zu werden oder stattdessen mehr Botter zu bannen, dann bin ich eindeutig für letzteres.

Ein Spieler der fehlt macht das Spiel nicht kaputt. Die Anwesenheit von Bots schon.

Ganz einfache Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung.



> In einem späteren Post hast Du davon gesprochen das Unschuldige ihren Account auch wieder bekommen. Das ist falsch, gebannte Account sind und bleiben gebannt. Einziger Weg ist da schon über den Anwalt, so haben es ein paar angeblich geschafft das der Account entsperrt wird.
> 
> Was meinen Bruder angeht, der sieht es weniger locker als Du, er hat zwar noch großen Spaß am Spiel aber fragt sich auch ob es Sinn macht neu anzufangen wenn er nachher vielleicht noch mal gebannt wird?



Zu beidem: Pech gehabt. Diese Fälle seh ich genauso wie diejenigen die darüber heulen dass ihr Account gehackt wurde: Drüber hinweg kommen, daraus lernen und weitermachen oder ganz aufhören. Einem virtuellen Ego hinterher zu heulen nützt in keinem Fall was.

EDIT: @Infarma: Genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

Mack07 schrieb:


> Vorweg ich bin kein BOT Nutzer.
> 
> Aber ich finde das ist nicht ok die zu bannen. OK die User haben gegen die AGB verstoßen, aber was ist mit all den anderen Usern die auch gegen die AGB verstoßen?
> 
> Will ich Raide werde ich vonjedem Raid gezwungen gegen die AGB zu verstoßen. Ich muß Programme wie Omen/KTM bz Bossmods/Bigwigs installieren.





Omen, dbm und Ähnliches verstoßen nicht gegen die AGB's, weil sie nicht aktiv ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (21. Mai 2008)

also wenn sie wirklich genau prüfen und es für die botter auch konsequenzen hat bin ich absolut dafür,aber wie ich blizz kenne werden die das so schlampig wie eben möglich machen...ihr geld bekommen sie ja trotzdem Oo


----------



## Delhoven (21. Mai 2008)

Exomia schrieb:


> hey wirklich boy wie fiese, wieder ein charakter ausstaten zu müssen, bots ftw. Wo wir gerade dabei sind warum ist das gold eigendlich immer noch so Teuer könnte ruhig biliger sein....
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> ...




Geh Kacken Boy.

Es ist einfach nur nervig nen 70er durchzuziehen, der dann in die Arena soll, nur um dann auf Gimp Allie seite noch 3 Wochen zu brauchen für S1 +Vindicator +Trinkets. Daher verstehe ich wie viele Leute Glider Usen.


Die Feierabendzeit sollte halt eher Spassig verwand werden, also nicht im BG mit nem Twink rumzocken. Sondern halt möglichst schnell das Grund Equip haben und DANN hat man auch wieder Fun in der Arena. Bg´s sind halt ein notwendiges Übel ohne Stamm. Und ohne Gear keine Stamm und alles kacke sowieso...flame laune...


----------



## Shiro Firerage (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Geh Kacken Boy.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur nervig nen 70er durchzuziehen, der dann in die Arena soll, nur um dann auf Gimp Allie seite noch 3 Wochen zu brauchen für S1 +Vindicator +Trinkets. Daher verstehe ich wie viele Leute Glider Usen.
> Die Feierabendzeit sollte halt eher Spassig verwand werden, also nicht im BG mit nem Twink rumzocken. Sondern halt möglichst schnell das Grund Equip haben und DANN hat man auch wieder Fun in der Arena. Bg´s sind halt ein notwendiges Übel ohne Stamm. Und ohne Gear keine Stamm und alles kacke sowieso...flame laune...




OMG ich hoffe du bist einer der gebannten, so wie du redest würde es mich nicht wundern.
Wegen leuten wie dir verlieren die Alli doch erst!!!! scheiss ehreleecher!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psylloboy (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Geh Kacken Boy.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur nervig nen 70er durchzuziehen, der dann in die Arena soll, nur um dann auf Gimp Allie seite noch 3 Wochen zu brauchen für S1 +Vindicator +Trinkets. Daher verstehe ich wie viele Leute Glider Usen.
> Die Feierabendzeit sollte halt eher Spassig verwand werden, also nicht im BG mit nem Twink rumzocken. Sondern halt möglichst schnell das Grund Equip haben und DANN hat man auch wieder Fun in der Arena. Bg´s sind halt ein notwendiges Übel ohne Stamm. Und ohne Gear keine Stamm und alles kacke sowieso...flame laune...




OMG.... die Frage ist wer hier kacken gehen sollte^^
Du bist GANZ weit vorne mit Deiner Einstellung


----------



## celticfrost (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Geh Kacken Boy.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur nervig nen 70er durchzuziehen, der dann in die Arena soll, nur um dann auf Gimp Allie seite noch 3 Wochen zu brauchen für S1 +Vindicator +Trinkets. Daher verstehe ich wie viele Leute Glider Usen.
> Die Feierabendzeit sollte halt eher Spassig verwand werden, also nicht im BG mit nem Twink rumzocken. Sondern halt möglichst schnell das Grund Equip haben und DANN hat man auch wieder Fun in der Arena. Bg´s sind halt ein notwendiges Übel ohne Stamm. Und ohne Gear keine Stamm und alles kacke sowieso...flame laune...



ich frage mich wirklich wieso solche geistig umnachteten leute überhaupt dieses spiel zocken...zum einen wollt ihr die vorarbeit für einen erfolgreichen char nich leisten, zum anderen seid ihr dann auch nich zufrieden, wenn es soweit ist, weil blizzard eh nix fürs endgame bietet...

du gehörst wohl auch zu den faulen säcken, die alles für lau haben wollen, immer was zu jammern haben und wohl im rl ein derart massives manko haben müssen, dass es einfach nicht schnell genug gehen kann, bis man sich als was ausgeben kann, was man im richtigen leben wohl nicht is...

sry, aber doof wie 10 meter feldweg...echt

/closed


----------



## NarYethz (21. Mai 2008)

bin ja eig gegen bots, aber so sachen wie angel bots find ich nich wirklich schlimm, weil man klaut keinem die mobs und der acc muss trotzdem aktiv sein, damit es funktioniert, somit wird kein gamer gestört und blizz nich um ihre kohlen geprellt..
ansonsten: no bots plz


----------



## Xelyna (21. Mai 2008)

In diesem Thread findet sich teilweise echt der größte geistige Dünnschiss den ich seit langem gelesen habe.
Leveln gehört zu diesen MMORPG dazu! Genauso wie questen, Gold verdienen, handeln.
Mir macht gerade das Spass aus eigener Kraft oder mit jemanden in der Gruppe Aufgaben zu erledigen dafür meine EP zu bekommen und ein Level nach dem anderen zu schaffen.
Wer das nicht begriffen hat und meint WoW macht nur auf 70 Sinn ist in diesem Spiel meiner Meinung nach gehörig deplatziert. 
Wer meint mich dafür an den Pranger zu stellen kann sich die Mühe gerne gleich sparen, ihr kommt bei mir nicht weit.

*--> Gegen Bot's - Für faires spielen *


----------



## Brisk7373 (21. Mai 2008)

botuser gehören gebannt, ich glaub net das so viele unschuldig gebannt werden .
PS: ich hab mal n thread erstellt (grinden 60-70) und wurde auch als ,,drecksbotter´´bezeichnet. so viel dazu


----------



## G@cko (21. Mai 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Geh Kacken Boy.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur nervig nen 70er durchzuziehen, der dann in die Arena soll, nur um dann auf Gimp Allie seite noch 3 Wochen zu brauchen für S1 +Vindicator +Trinkets. Daher verstehe ich wie viele Leute Glider Usen.
> Die Feierabendzeit sollte halt eher Spassig verwand werden, also nicht im BG mit nem Twink rumzocken. Sondern halt möglichst schnell das Grund Equip haben und DANN hat man auch wieder Fun in der Arena. Bg´s sind halt ein notwendiges Übel ohne Stamm. Und ohne Gear keine Stamm und alles kacke sowieso...flame laune...



Nen richtig dicker fetter krasser Tipp von mir .........

Es gibt doch die neuen Arena Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ein klick und du bist 70, noch ein klick und du hast alle Rüstungen und waffen die du möchtest, und jetzt kommts ......noch ein Klick und du bekommst xxxx Gold und das allerbeste daran du mußtest nichts dafür tun.

Nun die Frage warum spielen leute wie du nicht auf solchen servern ?

GENAU weil sie nur auf die Fresse bekommen in der Arena  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe auch keine lust einen zweiten Char hochzuleveln weil es mir zu nervig ist aber hey ich lasse es dann einfach.

So long 

Der Kupi


----------



## Zygron (21. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
> Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.


Richtig, das sieht eher aus wie eine obligatorische anto bot Aktion, ich hab 4 in den letzten 10 tagen gemeldet, und da war ich mir 100% sicher, alle noch da, wohl erst bei der nächsten Welle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## mudechs (21. Mai 2008)

Wie überall, leben das Gute und das Böse in einer Symbiose. Eine ähnliche Symthomatik kann man z.b. in der Drogenpolitik feststellen. Die Politiker und somit das Volk wissen genau, dass man mit der kontrollierten Freigabe den Schwarzmarkt hart treffen könnte. Der Vergleich hinkt natürlich in dem Sinne, dass das eine zivilisations- und kulturell bedingte Sache ist. In den online Games geht es ja am Ende aber auch um Sucht. Die Sucht höher zu kommen, weiter zu kommen. Die einen die bereits authistische Züge zeigen, weil sie immer nur am Farmen sind, vergessen oft den Kern des Spiels und der Teilzeit-Zocker mit Kravatte holt sich mal eben schnell 5k Gold bei einem Chinahändler um ein Episches Item zu kaufen damit er super equipped in Kara wipen kann.

Das Kernproblem bei diesem Spiel ist eigentlich ein ganz anderes. Das Game hat sich Institutionalisiert. D.h. ich komme am Abend müde von der Arbeit nach Hause und beginne Ingame wieder zu arbeiten. Zusammengefasst könnte man sogar sagen, dass World of Warcraft einfach den Zenith überschritten hat. Es ist unmöglich, dass in einem Game heile Welt herrscht, da das Game am Ende nur eine virtuelle Adaption des reellen Lebens ist. Und so wie es auf der Welt auch kriminelle Exponenten und deren Abnehmer gibt, gibt es die halt auch Ingame.

Fazit: Solange die Welt nur zwischen gut und böse unterscheidet, werden Goldfarmer ewig leben... und irgendwann gibt es ein anderes Game und alles beginnt wieder von vorne. Thats life.... ^


----------



## Vatenkeist (21. Mai 2008)

bei uns auf ambossar waren die ersten bots gerade wieder 70 geworden, denke mal viele sind weg!
bei glider im forum is voll das geheule im gange, bin nur froh wenn deise leute echt permament wegbleiben - die brauchen wir definitiv nicht.
auch jeder der einen main und botacc hat gehört gebanned


----------



## Onyxien (21. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wieso hab ich darauf gewartet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja aber meine zeit wäre stark begrenzt ...
Spiel du mal 3x lvl 70 chars hoch und equip die alles bis ssc 
das dauert ca. ewig


----------



## Teclador1982 (22. Mai 2008)

Wollte hier ja nur mal gucken wie die allgemeinheit das findet, und grob 80% fanden das richtig, also weiter so Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (22. Mai 2008)

99% der Leute die meinen sie hätten nicht gebottet sind einfach dreiste Lügner!


----------



## Nekrophaga (22. Mai 2008)

Fendrin schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die BG Leecher Bots kann auch auch nicht ab.
> Wer Ehre bzw. Epixx will, soll auch was dafür tun, und nicht nur einen Bot ne Woche für sich arbeiten lassen.
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht dass man Buffood auch verkaufen kann ?
Welch blauäugige Ansicht "Wenn es mich nicht betrifft dann stöhrt es mich auch nicht"
Und wer keine Zeit aufbringen will zum fischen der muss es sich im AH besorgen.
Hier würde sich der Kreis wieder schliessen ... ohne Fishingbot.


----------



## ~Shákal~ (22. Mai 2008)

Wo gibts nen kostenlosen Lvl Bot ? Pm an mich.


----------



## psychomuffin (22. Mai 2008)

~Shákal~ schrieb:


> Wo gibts nen kostenlosen Lvl Bot ? Pm an mich.


Das soll doch ein schlechter Scherz sein oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ursharok (22. Mai 2008)

auch wenn schon spät ist und das thema vollends ausgelutscht:

erstens würd ich den kandidaten über mir aus der buffed community entfernen, die frage nach nem botprogramm is ja allerübelst (der typ namens shakal ,  jedenfalls mit nem ding überm a ^^,kann man ja kaum tippen)

zweitens, und da gibt es keine debatte. wer betrügt fliegt. das ist blizzi den ehrlichen spielern schuldig

zu guter letzt.es ist nun mal so (richtig!), dass bei verdacht ermittelt wird und, um grösseren schaden zu vermeiden, der acc dicht gemacht wird. wer sich unschuldig fühlt (und es wohlmöglich auch ist), der solle doch geduldig sein. ich für meinen teil nehme einen bann für ne woche gerne in kauf, wenns danach wieder weniger betrüger gibt. bischen netter briefverkehr mit blizzi, bisschen verhandlungsgesschick und ihr schlagt dann vielleicht auch 1 bis 2 tage umsonst zocken raus. denn zu unrecht gebannte accounts erhalten den ausfall immer (!) erstattet.

betrügereien jeder art zerstören den spielspass von vielen bezahlenden usern. ich musste erst vor einiger zeit gegen 2 bots farmen. das kann bei nem farmquest echt lästig sein. ganz zu schweigen davon, dass die wirtschaftliche balance komplett auf den kopf gestellt wird. es herrschen auch so infaltionäre zustände, also lasst die bots daheim.

auch wenn nicht zum thema passt rate ich jedem, jede art von spielverstoss (goldverkauf, bots etc) sofort zu melden. auch wenns erst mal beim gildenchef angezeigt wird. ein kick aus der gilde, bei den vernünftigen versteht ich, ist die zwangsläufige folge. und ohne gilde tut es nicht.

und das beiläufige erwähnte bg-problem sehe ich ebenfall anders. ehre leacher hat man natürlich. die ssind auch wie die pest am arsch. aber das leben ist nun mal kein ponnyhof und ich bezweifle, dass das ehre sammeln ohne diese viel schneller gehen würde. mein tipp, stammgruppe basteln und hohen bogen ums av machen.

ssso long, urshi


----------



## starfither (22. Mai 2008)

ich sag mal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

no risk no fun ^^ ich bin meinen account los tja pech gehabt ^^ ich habe es aber nur zum leveln verwendet habe keine  gestört keinem etwas geklaut oder jemanden betrogen..... ich wusste was auf den spiel steht mir wars recht egal da ich eh aufhören wollte diese woche.... naja blizz hat es mir noch leichter gemacht zu AOC gehen dan bekommen die halt mein geld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: in den bot forums sind die bann aktionen "scheiss egal".... die haben bis zu 20 accounts sind 3 weg egal 17 sind noch da.... deshalb rudert blizz eher gegen sich selbst da die kohle und kunden verlieren


----------



## Pread (22. Mai 2008)

Dauerbann uznd zwar sofort!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab schon  zwei Alli-Schweine als Bots gemeldet. die waren am nächsten tag weg. So muss es sein.

Für die Horde


----------



## masaeN (22. Mai 2008)

starfither schrieb:


> ich sag mal so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hoffe wenigstens bei aoc lernst was daraus und spielst deinen char ehrlich hoch -.- ... so leute nerven ... wollen alles haben aber zu faul es selbest zu erarbeiten ... und auch ausreden wie ... ich arbeite / habe rl zählen nicht ... man sollte halt die richtige einteilung haben dann läuft auch alles ...

mir zauberte der bann thread bzw die aktion von blizzard ein richtiges grinsen auf das gesicht da ich selber jemand gekannt habe der bottet und der auch gebannt worden ist ... ^^ naja ... dachte mir schon das warden das irgendwann kanckt war bei diablo 2´auch so ... da wird warden schließlich auch benutzt ... aber aus fehlern lernt man ja ; )


----------



## Deathsoull (22. Mai 2008)

masaeN schrieb:


> hoffe wenigstens bei aoc lernst was daraus und spielst deinen char ehrlich hoch -.- ... so leute nerven ... wollen alles haben aber zu faul es selbest zu erarbeiten ... und auch ausreden wie ... ich arbeite / habe rl zählen nicht ... man sollte halt die richtige einteilung haben dann läuft auch alles ...
> 
> mir zauberte der bann thread bzw die aktion von blizzard ein richtiges grinsen auf das gesicht da ich selber jemand gekannt habe der bottet und der auch gebannt worden ist ... ^^ naja ... dachte mir schon das warden das irgendwann kanckt war bei diablo 2´auch so ... da wird warden schließlich auch benutzt ... aber aus fehlern lernt man ja ; )



Naja die Botter lachen drüber! Geh mal in deren Foren! 

Die meisten die gebottet haben höhren auf! Und der Rest bottet schon wieder! Also die bann welle bringt relativ wenig! Jetzt wirste halt beim lvln viele bots sehen weil se alle hochleveln^^


Aber in 2 WOchen wenn se 70 sind is wieder das gleiche wie vorher...................


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> mein gott, das leveln dient schliesslich auch dazu, den char kennenzulernen und das handling zu
> lernen...ich begreife solche einstellungen echt nich...



Druiden-Heiler werden als Feral hochgezogen, weil es schneller geht. Ab 70 lernen sie das heilen (mache ich gerade). Krieger werden ebenfalls in den meisten Fällen (ich bin einer der wenigen Blöden, die tatsächlich einen Schutz-Krieger hochgelevelt und nichts dabei gelernt hat, weil Gruppen-Spiel anders als Single-Play verläuft. Aus dem Fehler gelernt; wird beim Heil-Drui nicht noch einmal gemacht; Heilen wird mit 70 gelernt) nicht als Tank hochgezüchtet. 

Ich bin erst knapp ein Jahr dabei. Dank dem tollen Design werden alle Klassen so gut wie in einem Solo-Spiel hochgelevelt; für das Gruppenspiel bringt das überhaupt nichts. Die meisten "Newcomer" lernen das Spiel eh erst mit 70 kennen. 

Ich kann mich Tikume (wie so oft) nur anschließen: Augenwischerei. Wenn es Unschuldige erwischt, ist es keine Diskussion wert: Weg damit.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Lexort (22. Mai 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Naja die Botter lachen drüber! Geh mal in deren Foren!






> Halle Leute,
> Mich hats erwischt und die haben mir direkt einen Perm Bann reingehauen!
> 3 70ger von mir gingen Flöten dabei war ich nichtmal am XXXX!
> Sondern hatte Wow seid 4 tagen nichtmal mehr an!
> ...



Ich sehs....


----------



## BimmBamm (22. Mai 2008)

dp


----------



## zhorin (22. Mai 2008)

Die die das professionell betreiben um Gold zu farmen wirds reichlich wenig interessieren - die ziehen sich nen neuen Char hoch und alles geht von vorne los.

Diejenigen die es genutzt haben um im PvP Ehre zu leechen oder sich den xten Twink hoch zu ziehen trifft es recht hart - a denke ich hätte auch ein 3 Tages Bann was gebracht... Naja Leute direkt zu bannen bzw zu verwarnen scheint zuviel Aufwand darzustellen da nimmt man lieber ein Warden Prog und bannt pauschal erstmal alle die halbwegs verdächtig sind ...

Aber mal ganz nebenher ... ausser den Bots greifen meiner Meinung auch genug andere Addons in die Spielbalance ein - oder wieviele Bosse könnte man noch ohne Bossmods oder Aggrometer legen ? Solche Addons helfen doch also auch nur dabei schnell an die Epix zu kommen genau wie ein Botuser es sich halt auch selbst nur einfacher macht...


----------



## Lexort (22. Mai 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> Aber mal ganz nebenher ... ausser den Bots greifen meiner Meinung auch genug andere Addons in die Spielbalance ein - oder wieviele Bosse könnte man noch ohne Bossmods oder Aggrometer legen ? Solche Addons helfen doch also auch nur dabei schnell an die Epix zu kommen genau wie ein Botuser es sich halt auch selbst nur einfacher macht...



Sry, das ist ein völlig bescheuerter Vergleich...
Begründung kannst die im Thread im off. Allgemeinen abholen...bye


----------



## domes (22. Mai 2008)

Alzaar schrieb:


> Ich könnte echt kotzen wenn ich so ein Geschwätz lese ^^ Es geht doch wohl dabei nicht ums Geld, sondern um die investierte Zeit.  Also ich hab viel Zeit in meine Chars gesteckt und wäre echt richtig sauer, wenn ich gebannt werden würde, weil Blizz Mist baut. Da würde ich auch versuchen, Blizz notfalls rechtlich beizukommen. Meine Freizeit ist mir echt zu wichtig, als dass ich mir von irgendwem lange aufgebaute Chars nehmen lasse.
> 
> Botter und Leecher raus, kein Thema. Aber im Zweifel für den Angeklagten sollte auch hier gelten.



Den Lohn für die investierte Zeit bekommst du beim spielen von Computerspielen direkt: der Weg ist nämlich das Ziel. 
Klar ist es blöd, wenns Unschuldige erwischt, aber ich habe ehrlich gesagt so meine Zweifel bezüglich der vielen, vielen Unschuldigen.


----------



## Shaadoon (22. Mai 2008)

Ich denke, jeder der gebottet hat, wusste, dass es ein Verstoß gegen die EULA ist und, dass Blizzard ihn dafür bannen kann. Wenn man dennoch bottet und gebannt wird .. tja dumm gelaufen. 

Wobei ich es nicht so ganz verstehen kann warum man bottet ... bei jedem Spiel geht es um Spaß ... und ein Programm für sich spielen lassen macht doch keinen Spaß ...

Die "Unschuldigen", die es erwischt hat sind natürlich doof dran, aber das ist sicher lösbar (durch Kontaktieren des Supports) - wobei ich denke, dass nur ein Teil der "Unschuldigen" wirklich unschuldig ist.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

super,aber sollte genauer sein


----------



## 36878 (22. Mai 2008)

Ich habe nie einen bot benützt und bin trotzdem gesperrt worden . Seitens blizz gibt es nix zu erwarten . Die denken sich "scheiß drauf wird sich schon ein neues Spiel kaufen ..." . 

500.000 gebante Accounts . Viele der gebanten (darunter auch mein Account) hatten Spielzeitguthaben von über einem Monat (blizz zahlt da nix zurück!)
Ich bin mir sicher das min. 80% der Leute einen neuen Account kaufen 

unterm Strich ein bombengeschäft für blizz . Ob gerecht oder ungerecht geband ist denen wurscht , lieber ein paar mehr das gibt mehr Geld.


----------



## 36878 (22. Mai 2008)

Shaadoon schrieb:


> Ich denke, jeder der gebottet hat, wusste, dass es ein Verstoß gegen die EULA ist und, dass Blizzard ihn dafür bannen kann. Wenn man dennoch bottet und gebannt wird .. tja dumm gelaufen.
> 
> Wobei ich es nicht so ganz verstehen kann warum man bottet ... bei jedem Spiel geht es um Spaß ... und ein Programm für sich spielen lassen macht doch keinen Spaß ...
> 
> Die "Unschuldigen", die es erwischt hat sind natürlich doof dran, aber das ist sicher lösbar (durch Kontaktieren des Supports) - wobei ich denke, dass nur ein Teil der "Unschuldigen" wirklich unschuldig ist.




Spaß ? es geht um Euros ! Ziel dieser aktion ist es die gold verkäufer zu dezimieren .

Und viele davon sind geband worden wegen afk botten in den BG´s , doch das könnten sie beheben in dem sie neue BG´s machen . 

Wen XY für sein arena equip ca 70k(ka wiefiel genau gürtel , ringe , halsteil,... kosten ) ehre braucht damit er sich die ehre teile kaufen kann. Damit er in der Arena wettbewerbsfähig bleibt, nicht die Lust hat die 3 Jahre alten BG´s tagelang zu belagern verstehe ich das sogar irgendwie ^^ 
Aber der AFK bot usser wird dan auch mit permanendbann bestraft anstat ihm auf die finger zu klopfen und einen 3 tage bann zu geben (so als letzte verwarnung ).


(Finde AFK bot usser nicht gut ! nur etwas hart ist das schon )


----------



## scrat (22. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal vorweg ich bote nicht war aber schon nahe dran,zum glück hab ichs nicht gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist halt verlockend wenn mann sich den 3 oder 4 char hochzieht und alle quests auswendig kennt und jedes gebit und jeden mob schon 100mal gekillt hat.

Was mich aber nervt ist das einer aus unserer gilde gebannt wurde der gerade 70 geworden ist und mit sicherheit keinen bot benutzt hat da ich die meiste zeit mit ihm gelevelt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde einfach wenn schon so bann runden dann sollten sie sich schon sicher sein damit so fehler vermiden werden können.

Ich hoffe er bekommt seinen account in nützlicher frist zurück das er noch etwas von den 70er innis und raids hat und nicht dann gerade auf 80 weiterleveln kann muss.

vileicht wäre es gut wenn mann sich gegen geld chars auf level 60 oder so erstellen könnte so 1-2 pro jahr oder so,dann würde blizz die kohle kassieren und nicht irgendwelche bot programm schreiber.


----------



## Lexort (22. Mai 2008)

Bots, Goldseller, Goldkäufer, engere Kontakte mit solchen Accounts etc. sind über die Klinge gesprungen worden, sprich Nicht gebottet heißt nicht unschuldig.


----------



## noobhammer (22. Mai 2008)

ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das jemand zu unrech gebannt wurde....ees hat die richtigen erwischt...und die die jetzt weinen und sagen ich hab nichts gemacht und wurde gebannt das sind die die 100% mal nen HAX benutzt haben und sich dachten ,wenn sie ihn nicht mehr nutzen das man es nicht mehr feststellen kann....hehe 
leider ist es nicht so...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. wenn man eine festplatte löscht oder formatiert bedeutet es ja auch nicht das sie leer ist....und wenn mann ein bestimmtes programm hat kann man sogar alles wiederherstellen....ALLES KLAR!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## celticfrost (22. Mai 2008)

noobhammer schrieb:


> ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen das jemand zu unrech gebannt wurde....ees hat die richtigen erwischt...und die die jetzt weinen und sagen ich hab nichts gemacht und wurde gebannt das sind die die 100% mal nen HAX benutzt haben und sich dachten ,wenn sie ihn nicht mehr nutzen das man es nicht mehr feststellen kann....hehe
> leider ist es nicht so...
> 
> 
> ...



die meisten die hier jetzt darüber weinen, dass sie gebannt wurden, haben zuvor wohl grad die bestellten 5k gold geliefert bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn möglich
nich zum ersten mal!

also; wie bereits erwähnt wurde, wird u.a dies von blizzard ähnlich gewichtet.


----------



## Tomminocka (22. Mai 2008)

Also, ich denke, das folgende Problematik aufgetreten ist:

Die, die behaupten, nie einen Bot genutzt zu haben und vielleicht auch die Wahrheit sagen, haben eventuell irgend etwas Verdächtiges auf dem Desktop gehabt. Warden scannt unter anderem alle Daten, die sich direkt auf dem Desktop befinden.

BTW: habe für "richtig so, aber bitte genauer prüfen" gevoted


----------



## Âlidâri (22. Mai 2008)

scrat schrieb:


> [...]
> vileicht wäre es gut wenn mann sich gegen geld chars auf level 60 oder so erstellen könnte so 1-2 pro jahr oder so,dann würde blizz die kohle kassieren und nicht irgendwelche bot programm schreiber.


Und die beherrschen dann ihre klasse kein bisschen, zudem wird für die lezten 10 lvl noch der Bot angemacht, würde nichts bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murloc92 (22. Mai 2008)

Falsch, Ich will weiter Botten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich benutze keine bots aber kenne welche die einen benutzen (zum farmen)


----------



## jerubbaal (22. Mai 2008)

kann vorkommen, dass man nicht gebottet hat. aber da der botersteller den quellcode blizz zur verfügung gestellt hat, konnte man ja gezielt danach suchen, ergo wird der auch schon auf den rechnern gewesen sein. und wer kauft sich den bot (ich weiss nicht, ob noch andere bots gesperrt wurden), wenn er ihn  nicht nutzt?

btw, hab noch nicht viel darüber gehört, nur dass es 500k accs waren, und einer der botsproggis verkauft hat halt den oben erwähnten code weiter gegeben hat, um sich selber günstig aus der affaire zu ziehen. gabs nohc was anderes wichtiges?

außerdem sind botuser eh knoobs, die zu faul sind ein spiel zu spielen mit allen facetten!


----------



## Lori. (22. Mai 2008)

99% der Leute die meinen sie hätten nicht gebottet und sind unschuldig gebannt worden, sind einfach dreiste Lügner!


----------



## lux88 (22. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir gerade die frage gestellt, wie sich die leute denn ingame verhalten haben, die keine bots nutzten, aber es ihnen vorgeworfen wird.

ich hab damals öfter von leuten gehört, die sich was zum lernen nehmen, in bg gehen und dann alle 2 min blöd auf ein paar tasten klopfen, damit sie nicht afk gehen.

und solche leute haben dann auch nix anderes verdient...


----------



## Buddits (22. Mai 2008)

Also ansich isses natürlich richtig die botter zu sperren. Anderseits kann ich es auch gut verstehn, wenn man nach dem 4 70er kein bock aufs lvl mehr hat und sich dann ein bot für LEVELN holt. Schadet im Prinzip keinem. Pvpbotter die verkackt ehre leechen sollte man jedoch auf alle Fälle bannen, sind suba scheiße. Naja ich botte nicht und habs auch nicht, also isses für mich nicht schlimm ;P


----------



## fabdiem (22. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Also ansich isses natürlich richtig die botter zu sperren. Anderseits kann ich es auch gut verstehn, wenn man nach dem 4 70er kein bock aufs lvl mehr hat und sich dann ein bot für LEVELN holt.


 also wer sowat macht hat se echt nicht mehr alle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## domes (22. Mai 2008)

Buddits schrieb:


> Also ansich isses natürlich richtig die botter zu sperren. Anderseits kann ich es auch gut verstehn, wenn man nach dem 4 70er kein bock aufs lvl mehr hat und sich dann ein bot für LEVELN holt. Schadet im Prinzip keinem.



Wenn man keine Lust hat nen 70er hochzuspielen, wozu braucht man dann noch einen 70er? Das spielen ist es doch was ein Spiel ausmacht!
Gerade wenn man schon ein paar 70er hat ist das gemütliche lvln ein Klacks und absolut entspannend - jetzt wo es mehr exp und mehr Quests gibt. Ich würd gern noch nen Twink hochziehen, aber mein Acc auf dem homeserver ist voll und ohne dass ich Kontakt zu "meinen" Leuten hab, ist es nur halb so lustig.


----------



## Syriora (22. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wenn Blizz jeden einzeln prüfen lassen würde, dann wären die GMs nur noch mit solchen Kinkerlitzchen beschäftigt oder es müssten weitere Leute dafür eingestellt werden, die sich auch damit auskennen (und deren Stundenlohn ist teuer).



Der Lohn sollte bei Blizz nicht das Problem sein.

Entweder prüfen sie und sperren dann, oder sie lassen das sperren.

Soweit ich das gelesen hab, hat es einige Unschuldige getroffen, wo nichts war. 

Und mal eben 10 Minuten prüfen, meistens sogar weniger, sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein.

Logs nachsehen und angebliche, gemeldete Botuser, Leecher whatever melden, sollte weniger das Problem, dafür braucht man keine überqualifizierten Fachleute, die einen Haufen Geld kosten.

Ansonsten: Passiert zu selten, von daher sinnlose Aktion und dagegen.

Aber mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn Blizzard in Grund und Boden geklagt wird deswegen. Den einzigen Vorteil, den sie haben ist Geld, denn ein Gerichtsverfahren ist teuer, und auf Dauer würde das nur Blizzard überleben, derjenige, der geklagt hat, würde sich selber ohne entsprechende finanzielle Rücklagen in den Ruin treiben.

My 2 cent

MfG


----------



## Draco1985 (22. Mai 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Der Lohn sollte bei Blizz nicht das Problem sein.



Der Lohn IST ein Problem. Zum einen ist er das grundsätzlich bei JEDEM wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen (deswegen gibts doch Dinge wie massiven Stellenabbau), überflüssige Mitarbeiter kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten.

Und zweitens hat Blizzard längst nicht alle finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung, die sich aus den Gewinnen von WoW ergeben. Das Meiste davon geht an Vivendi und bleibt dort.



> Entweder prüfen sie und sperren dann, oder sie lassen das sperren.



Sie prüfen ja. Durch Warden. Mehr Prüfung ist auch gar nicht möglich.



> Soweit ich das gelesen hab, hat es einige Unschuldige getroffen, wo nichts war.



Nicht jeder der behauptet unschuldig zu sein und sich entrüstet ist es auch.

Ist ja nicht so als wäre nicht bekannt, was für eine Art Programm Warden ist und was es macht. Das einzige was man machen muss um das "Fehlban"-Risiko zu minimieren ist möglichst wenige Programme neben WoW laufen zu haben (Virenscanner, wenns sein muss Software-Firewall, Grafiktreiber und dergleichen). Denn wenn die Bans auf Meldungen von Warden zurückzuführen sind, dann hat man ein Programm benutzt, das von dem "Wächter" als Bot "erkannt" wurde, wenn auch fälschlich.



> Und mal eben 10 Minuten prüfen, meistens sogar weniger, sollte wohl das kleinste Problem sein.
> 
> Logs nachsehen und angebliche, gemeldete Botuser, Leecher whatever melden, sollte weniger das Problem, dafür braucht man keine überqualifizierten Fachleute, die einen Haufen Geld kosten.



Du brauchst Leute die die Logs auch entziffern können. Wenn du da Laien dransetzt dann kannst du auch direkt Warden benutzen, weil die keinen Schimmer davon haben ob die von Warden gemeldete Signatur zu einem Bot gehört oder eventuell nur ein exotischer Mediaplayer ist. Und das im Detail auseinanderzudividieren dauert weit mehr als 10 Minuten pro Meldung und ist rausgeschmissenes Geld und Zeit.

Sie haben ein System das funktioniert, warum es durch ein anderes ersetzen das mehr kostet und auch nicht mehr kann?


----------



## Snorry (22. Mai 2008)

meiner meinung nach ist die ganze bann-geschichte nur pr,geldtreiberei und prestige....mehr net


----------



## RedVendetta (22. Mai 2008)

Also meiner Meinung ist es nicht richtig die alle zu löschen... irgendwie haben sie Leben auf unseren Server gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischenzeitlich war der Server sogar "Voll" nach dieser Bann-Welle ist er nur noch Medium-besucht. Das will schon was heißen. Die ganzen Botter haben wohl auch den Preis von einigen Waren im Ah in den Keller getrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ich als Nutzer nicht so schlecht.

Mal zum Theme mail an "Schneesturm" schicken es gibt auf der Blizz seite ein Formular mit dem man die Löschung seines Accounts reklamieren kann, ich denke jedoch das man dort auf taube Ohren treffen wird. Bzw zum einen viele unschuldige keine Mail dorthin senden werden oder dass die eingehenden Mail direkt im Blizzpapierkorb landen.

Naja das war meine Meinung 
Greetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syriora (23. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Der Lohn IST ein Problem. Zum einen ist er das grundsätzlich bei JEDEM wirtschaftlich orientierten Unternehmen (deswegen gibts doch Dinge wie massiven Stellenabbau), überflüssige Mitarbeiter kann sich kein Unternehmen leisten.




Mal auf der Page geguckt, was Blizzard an Mitarbeitern sucht? Nein. Solltest du mal tun. Das was die dort suchen, kostet einiges, diese Leute sind teuer. Und bei den Anforderungen, die Blizz noch stellt, wahrscheinlich noch weit über dem normalen Preisniveau.



> Ist ja nicht so als wäre nicht bekannt, was für eine Art Programm Warden ist und was es macht. Das einzige was man machen muss um das "Fehlban"-Risiko zu minimieren ist möglichst wenige Programme neben WoW laufen zu haben (Virenscanner, wenns sein muss Software-Firewall, Grafiktreiber und dergleichen). Denn wenn die Bans auf Meldungen von Warden zurückzuführen sind, dann hat man ein Programm benutzt, das von dem "Wächter" als Bot "erkannt" wurde, wenn auch fälschlich.



Es ist deren Aufgabe, dass dieses System richtig prüft, nicht die Aufgabe des Users, an seinem PC so alles abzuschalten, dass er sein Risiko minimiert. Wenn es da zu Fehl-Alarmen kommt, ist das nicht die Schuld des Users, sondern des Programms. Und Blizz hat dafür zu sorgen, dass es so funktioniert, dass Unschuldige nicht mal eben vom System mitgebannt werden. Ansonsten bedarf dieses Progrämmchen einer gewaltigen Überarbeitung.



> Sie haben ein System das funktioniert, warum es durch ein anderes ersetzen das mehr kostet und auch nicht mehr kann?



Sorry, aber das ist in meinen Augen kein Funktionieren. Und das wirds in der Form auch nie.
Würde es funktionieren, würde nicht unzählige User mitgebannt, bei denen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nichts war, und nur Warden meint, was erkannt zu haben.


Gruß

PS: Und ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass das Teil Warden heißt, geschweige denn wie es funktioniert. Das was ich weiß ist: Es liest den Arbeitsspeicher aus. Und anhand dessen konnte ich mir zusammenstricken, wies tut. 

PS2: Total vergessen, was das mit den Laien betrifft: Mit entsprechenden Programmen, die heutzutage nicht mal mehr was kosten, ist es durchaus möglich, Logs auch zu durchsuchen, es ist keine große Sache jemandem zu erklären, wonach er bei einem Bot suchen muss. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

Syriora schrieb:


> Mal auf der Page geguckt, was Blizzard an Mitarbeitern sucht? Nein. Solltest du mal tun. Das was die dort suchen, kostet einiges, diese Leute sind teuer. Und bei den Anforderungen, die Blizz noch stellt, wahrscheinlich noch weit über dem normalen Preisniveau.



Mit dem Unterschied dass die Posten die sie dort suchen nicht eine Arbeit machen, die auch durch ein vergleichsweise simples Programm wie den Warden erledigt werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Es ist deren Aufgabe, dass dieses System richtig prüft, nicht die Aufgabe des Users, an seinem PC so alles abzuschalten, dass er sein Risiko minimiert. Wenn es da zu Fehl-Alarmen kommt, ist das nicht die Schuld des Users, sondern des Programms. Und Blizz hat dafür zu sorgen, dass es so funktioniert, dass Unschuldige nicht mal eben vom System mitgebannt werden. Ansonsten bedarf dieses Progrämmchen einer gewaltigen Überarbeitung.



Wenn du eine bessere Möglichkeit kennst, als Teile des Arbeitsspeichers mit bekannten Botsignaturen zu vergleichen, dann melde dich bei Blizzard und lass dich einstellen. Daraus dass Antivirenprogramme mit einer ähnlichen Technik arbeiten schließe ich, dass es schlichtweg keine bessere oder praktikablere Methode gibt.



> Sorry, aber das ist in meinen Augen kein Funktionieren. Und das wirds in der Form auch nie.
> Würde es funktionieren, würde nicht unzählige User mitgebannt, bei denen mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit überhaupt nichts war, und nur Warden meint, was erkannt zu haben.



Hast du genauere Zahlen vor Augen als ich? Weil "unzählige" User ist mir etwas zu schwammig. Und bei 500.000 Bans sind ein paar Hundert "fehlerhafte" (so hart es klingt) durchaus akzeptable "Kollateralschäden" für Blizzard. Das ist eben der Nachteil der angeblich 10 Mio. Accounts. "Die paar Kunden" können denen schlichtweg egal sein.



> PS2: Total vergessen, was das mit den Laien betrifft: Mit entsprechenden Programmen, die heutzutage nicht mal mehr was kosten, ist es durchaus möglich, Logs auch zu durchsuchen, es ist keine große Sache jemandem zu erklären, wonach er bei einem Bot suchen muss. Meine Meinung.



Und wenn du genau das machst und da keinen mit Ahnung dransetzt, dann hast du dasselbe Ergebnis wie Warden. Die Laien können stur nach bestimmten Dingen im Log suchen, aber nicht überprüfen ob das was sie gefunden haben jetzt ein Bot oder ein anderes Programm ist. Ich bin nichtmal sicher, ob man anhand der Daten überhaupt unterscheiden kann, was von beidem es ist.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Mai 2008)

sinnlose aktion sind ja jetzt schon wieder neue da jetzt leider wieder im low lvl bereich.
fand das gestern auch super mit den 2 goldschreien!
es waren davon 2 hab beide angeflüstert mit so nem spruch von wegen nerv nicht interessiert hier keinen (weiß nicht mehr genau was ich geschrieben hatte) der eine war darauf direkt ruhig und der andere hat mich dann angeflürst und dort stand gjhkjgher (an den genauen wortlaut kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern aber der name sah so aus als hätte einer einfach nur wild auf der tastatur rumgekloppt) möchte nicht gestürt werden und dann das goldgelabber.
danach hatt man kein goldgeschreie mehr gehört bzw. gelesen.


----------



## infadel (23. Mai 2008)

Ich finde Blizz hat sich das selber zuzuschreiben das sos viele leute botten wenn man erstma tagelang gold oder ehere farmen muss um nur ansatzweise was reißen zu können.(ich botte net)


----------



## Korbî (23. Mai 2008)

Also mir ist es völlig egal da ich keinen Bot benutze 
und die die einen benutzen sind selber schuld


----------



## Rojan (23. Mai 2008)

allein wie botter sich NIE einer schuld bewusst sind. der typ auf seite eins is genau so drauf wie die typen in diesem glider forum. das müsst ihr euch echt mal reinziehen...keinerlei unrechtsbewusstsein.

bannt sie alle.


----------



## Draco1985 (23. Mai 2008)

infadel schrieb:


> Ich finde Blizz hat sich das selber zuzuschreiben das sos viele leute botten wenn man erstma tagelang gold oder ehere farmen muss um nur ansatzweise was reißen zu können.(ich botte net)



Das mag richtig sein, aber nun ist das Spiel schon einige Zeit auf dem Markt und daran wird sich auch wohl kaum jemals etwas ändern.

Sollte man sich also nicht fragen ob man ÜBERHAUPT noch weiterspielen soll, wenn man meint, dass man zum Weiterspielen unbedingt einen Char durch botten "hochcheaten" muss?

Entweder richtig spielen und das Spiel und seine Mängel akzeptieren oder es ganz lassen und ggf. darüber meckern. Die denen die Grafik nicht gefällt tauschen ja auch nicht die Modelle gegen selbsterstellte hübschere aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Generas (23. Mai 2008)

Sean182 schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der gebannten und finde es natürlich blöd... fragt sich was passiert ist ... wie hat blizzard das gemacht?
> (ehe jetzt sowas wie "scheiß boter" und so was kommt sag ich euch das ich auf meinen server als boter bekannt war und mich nimand gemeldet hat weil ich die Ah preise normaliesirt habe, neugegründeten gilden den gilden tresor spendiert hab und ich war niemanden im weg da ich extra drauf geachtet habe nicht in einen gebit zu boten in dem es quests gibt. gebotet hab ich nur weil ich von horde zu allianz gewechselt bin und nicht noch mal von vorne lvln wollte.
> naja bis lvl 53 bin ich ja gekommen)
> 
> ...



Wie Blizzard das gemacht hat, sie haben einen weiteren Cheater (dich) gefunden weil sie dich gesucht haben.
Nutzungsbestimmungen musst du nach jedem patch neu bestätigen, darunter auch extra die regeln des Anti-cheating programms und das Blizzard während WOW läuft alle laufenden Prozesse auf deinem Rechner überwachen darf.

btw, schön das es dich erwischt hat.

Cheater an die Wand.


----------



## Metadron72 (23. Mai 2008)

L2pNoob schrieb:


> Du Freak .... 3 jahre gibs jetzt wow und das einkommen von denen is nicht niedrig du nörd.... die paar menschen die da rummgurken und die andere scheisse das kostet vllt nen 1/4 vom ganzen einkommen also hdf und geh in deine instanz
> 
> Die herstellung die Mitarbeiter,geräte usw. ist doch schon nachm Ersten lebensJahr von WoW draußen gewesen ....
> 3 70er Wow ist dein leben ....



schön das du dich selbst so fein disqualifizierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man keine ahnung hat ...ach ja , cooler name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (23. Mai 2008)

falsch...die chinesen tuen mir leid..!


----------



## Loewenherz2008 (23. Mai 2008)

Leute die einen meinen warum wird nicht einmal die Woche gebannt, neben dem Finaziellen aspekt denke ich mal das einfach länger überprüft wird ob ein bot genutzt wird weil wenn sie wöchentlich bannen würden wär der schaden an unschuldigen sicher um einiges höher als wenn sie monate lang prüfen und dann bannen

das unschuldige dabei auch erwischt werden kann vorkommen und sofern sie sich melden und es zu überprüfung kommt bekommen sie ihren account wieder zurück.

die meinsten sagen sie haben nicht gebotten

vielleicht mal ein privat-server besucht???? und sich darüber was eingefangen???

ich finde die aktion gut wer nicht normal spielen kann hat pech gehabt


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Mai 2008)

Loewenherz2008 schrieb:


> ich finde die aktion gut wer nicht normal spielen kann hat pech gehabt



schliese mich an


----------



## GiNk (23. Mai 2008)

alles unfairer scheiß. da ist man über die ferien im urlaub kommt wieder und hat en ban o.O

und der scheiß ist das ich nie und nimmer gebottet habe, ich bin stolz auf meine per hand gespielten chars.  -.-

sicher hat blizz recht damit, aber es hat wirklich unschuldige erwischt und das kotzt mich an.


----------



## hufranz2007 (23. Mai 2008)

bots gehören weg.....das sind doch die dauerleecher in bg`s ...und die hasse ich


----------



## TheArea51 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 

ich wurde jetzt gebannt und hätte angeblich Software von drittanbietern genutzt was jedoch nicht der fall war bzw. ist!

Nun habe ich schon beschwerde eingereicht bei Blizzard aber noch keine Antwort naja erst 2 Tage her, werde auch gegebenfalls vor Gericht ziehen wenn Blizzard den Account nicht wieder feigibt, da spielt man mal wieder seit fast 3 monaten wieder und dann sowas.....


----------



## Phobius (23. Mai 2008)

Ich finde das ist der richtige Schritt.

Klar, jeder kommt irgendwann mal in die Versuchung einen Bot auszuprobieren. Er hat ja genug Vorteile.
Aber wenn man Cheaten will soll man ein Offline-Spiel spielen.

Ich habe so gesehen nichts gegen Cheater, aber in Multiplayer Spielen ist es einfach nur assozial (Ausnahme alle machen das gleiche).

Nur leider wird das wenn überhaupt was bei "Privat-Personen" bringen, also die Leute wo "normal" spielen aber mal zu faul zum farmen waren.

Die Gold-Bots werden meiner Meinung nach weiterhin bestehen und deren Anzahl wird wahrscheinlich auch demnächst wieder zu nehmen.


----------



## the Huntress (23. Mai 2008)

Ich finds gut aber das unschuldige dabei getroffen werden ist einfach nur gemein!
Ich hoffe die nehmen deinen Bann weg TheArea51. :/

Irgendwie können dies doch hinkriegen das Chars geprüft werden so dass eindeutig sichergestellt werden kann das es Bots oder normale Spieler sind...


----------



## Pread (26. Mai 2008)

Ich meld jedes Allischwein, das bottet.

Auf Nera'thor hab ich so schon mindetsens drei zunem Dauerbann verholfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für die Horde!


----------



## Pitysplash (26. Mai 2008)

Finde das vollkommen in Ordnung, endlich wird diesen elendigen Botern das handwerk gelegt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tolk (26. Mai 2008)

Also, Ingame habe ich noch nicht viel bemerkt, das Gespamme der Lvl 1 Krieger in Stormwind oder/und Ironforge gibts immernoch. Falls das auch als Bot zählt.
So richtige Botter sehe ich selten oder ich bin zu dumm sie zu erkennen.
Und ich habe gehört, das viele zu unrecht gebannt wurden (aus deren Sicht). Vielleicht sollte Blizzard doch etwas genau prüfen. Ich hab gehört, das man auch gebannt werden kann/konnte weil man die eine Gaming Tastatur von Logitech besitzt und die von Warden als Bot erkannt wird. Ich kenn aber nichts genaues.


----------



## Gilgalad1990 (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich finds gut! 
Wenn man einen bot-used ist das ein klares

*FAIL!*


----------



## Telbion (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich schließe mich voll und ganz an,
Botuser sind einfach nur nicht selbst im Stande zu leveln.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hatte heute morgen auch einen im Schlachtfeld...er stand nur in der Base und hat nur gebufft und gehealt...wo nix zu buffen und zu healen war....schon seeehr auffällig.

Was mich aber ärgert, dass es n 70er war mit nem guten alten PVP-Titel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenigstens weiß man dann, wie einige zu Ihren guten Titeln gekommen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gnòruk (26. Mai 2008)

Als ich mich nach der Bannwelle eingeloggt hatte war unsere gilde deswegen um 50% verringert weil die hälfte von den mitgliedern alle einen Bot benutzt hatten.

Ich fands sehr gut von Blizzard das durchzusetzen.
Jetzt werden hoffentlich weniger leute boten und wie der Rest sein Geld ehrlich verdienen


MfG


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

Leider hat Blizz ihre Arbeit nicht richtig gemacht -_- habe gestern im Alterac beim Deffen ein Ticket geschrieben denn ein Spieler stach mir ins Auge, er stand bei den Harpien rum und bewegte sich nur ab und zu ein mal.
Ich schrieb in den Chat das man ihn  AFK melden soll aber man verhöhnte mich nur und meinte das dieser Spieler wohl nur eine Q macht.
Am ende nachdem wir wiedermal verloren hatten (Allianz) hab ich in der DMG/Heilung/ etc Liste nachgeguckt, dieser Spieler hatte sagenhafte 0 kills, 0 mal gestorben, 0 Heilung, 0 etc aber satte ca 500 Ehre -_-.
Hab ihn gemeldet und hoffe sein ganzer beschissener ACC wird auf alle Ewigkeit gebannt!!!!!

Und an ALLE Allieflamer da draußen!!!!!!! meldet diese Schweine AFK und das mehrmals denn erst dann wird Blizz etwas unternehmen!!!!!


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

Telbion schrieb:


> Also ich schließe mich voll und ganz an,
> Botuser sind einfach nur nicht selbst im Stande zu leveln.
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, damals zu Good old KF Zeit gab es keine BG Bots. Sicher ein Kaufchar oder jemand der eben nicht mehr die Zeit hat, sich nun wieder neu einzukleiden.


----------



## Cyberhool (26. Mai 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wurde jetzt gebannt und hätte angeblich Software von drittanbietern genutzt was jedoch nicht der fall war bzw. ist!
> 
> Nun habe ich schon beschwerde eingereicht bei Blizzard aber noch keine Antwort naja erst 2 Tage her, werde auch gegebenfalls vor Gericht ziehen wenn Blizzard den Account nicht wieder feigibt, da spielt man mal wieder seit fast 3 monaten wieder und dann sowas.....




ahjo vor gericht? und mit welchem grund? So wie ne Disco/Kneipe dir Hausverbot erteilt oder der Türsteher sagt "ey du kommst hier nicht rein", so kann das mit Sicherheit Blizz auch tun, in dem sie Leute nicht mehr auf ihre Server lassen. Auch wenn du es vieleicht anders siehst... es gehört nicht zu deinen Menschenrechten WoW zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IIX (26. Mai 2008)

ich benutz auch bots und speedhacks und ich bin nicht gebannt main und farm acc noch aktiv.. sind nur die leute gabannt die ab 2.4.2 gebottet haben. 
phew phew farm on !


----------



## phamo (26. Mai 2008)

Botte selber nur mit Angelbot...aber auch nicht mehr..(habe aufgehört damit)

Wenn wer gebanned, soll einfach mit nem Anwalt drohen..und schwups acc wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T:

"Mir Egal" ist meine Wahl
mfg


----------



## Arkoras (26. Mai 2008)

TheArea51 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wurde jetzt gebannt und hätte angeblich Software von drittanbietern genutzt was jedoch nicht der fall war bzw. ist!
> 
> Nun habe ich schon beschwerde eingereicht bei Blizzard aber noch keine Antwort naja erst 2 Tage her, werde auch gegebenfalls vor Gericht ziehen wenn Blizzard den Account nicht wieder feigibt, da spielt man mal wieder seit fast 3 monaten wieder und dann sowas.....



Lol? Sry aber glaubst du ernsthaft du hast auch nur den hauch einer Chance gegen den riesen Konzern Blizzard vor Gericht zu gewinnen und sie dazu zu zwingen das sie dir deinen Account wiedergeben? Ich sags dir gleich, spar dir den aufwand, das wird für dich sowas von teuer werden, das es viel billiger ist, sich einen powerlevel guide zu kaufen und dann nach dem plan neu hochzuzocken


----------



## phamo (26. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Lol? Sry aber glaubst du ernsthaft du hast auch nur den hauch einer Chance gegen den riesen Konzern Blizzard vor Gericht zu gewinnen und sie dazu zu zwingen das sie dir deinen Account wiedergeben? Ich sags dir gleich, spar dir den aufwand, das wird für dich sowas von teuer werden, das es viel billiger ist, sich einen powerlevel guide zu kaufen und dann nach dem plan neu hochzuzocken



Doch wird er !
Blizzard fängt erst kein Prozess an..viel zu viel Aufwand...Folge= Acc wieder da !
Das würde nur den Ruf von Blizz schwächen wenn Gericht !


mfg


----------



## ZidaneCologne (26. Mai 2008)

schwachsinn , 
da die leute die gebannt worden sind wegen bots, 
bereits die gleiche anzahl an spielen neben sich liegen haben.

btw. was glaubt ihr warum die preise steigen ;-) 
nein nicht nur wegen den daily quests.
sondern weil alles was die vorher gefarmt
haben jetzt weg fällt.

freut euch auf teurere Ursachen und restliche mats :-P


----------



## jon_x (26. Mai 2008)

Blizzard hat sich das botter problem doch selber zuzuschreiben durch die öden und ewig selben scheiß BGs, und dadrch das man sogar zu BGs gezwungen wird durch die marken muss man ohne bot über wochen den selben scheiß machen und wird dabei nur als opfer abgeschlachtet weil einem einfach das Equip fehlt.

ich bin auf jedenfall fürs botten, am betsen nichtmehr bannen und anti afkler funktion abschalten
jeder der im BG leecht hat mein volles verständniss.


----------



## Arkoras (26. Mai 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> Doch wird er !
> Blizzard fängt erst kein Prozess an..viel zu viel Aufwand...Folge= Acc wieder da !
> Das würde nur den Ruf von Blizz schwächen wenn Gericht !
> mfg



Träum weiter, dann könnt ich mich jetzt auch schnell einloggen, ein paar Bots verwenden oder einfach mal so richtig schön alle Allys beleidigen, wenn mich wer bannt, dann droh ich einfach mit Gericht, das würde jeder machen, wenns so einfach wäre, seinen Account wiederzubekommen. Das einzige was Blizzard machen wird, ist wohl ihn vertrösten und das ganze so lange wie möglich rauszögern, darin sind sie sehr gut.


----------



## phamo (26. Mai 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Lol? Sry aber glaubst du ernsthaft du hast auch nur den hauch einer Chance gegen den riesen Konzern Blizzard vor Gericht zu gewinnen und sie dazu zu zwingen das sie dir deinen Account wiedergeben? Ich sags dir gleich, spar dir den aufwand, das wird für dich sowas von teuer werden, das es viel billiger ist, sich einen powerlevel guide zu kaufen und dann nach dem plan neu hochzuzocken






Arkoras schrieb:


> Träum weiter, dann könnt ich mich jetzt auch schnell einloggen, ein paar Bots verwenden oder einfach mal so richtig schön alle Allys beleidigen, wenn mich wer bannt, dann droh ich einfach mit Gericht, das würde jeder machen, wenns so einfach wäre, seinen Account wiederzubekommen. Das einzige was Blizzard machen wird, ist wohl ihn vertrösten und das ganze so lange wie möglich rauszögern, darin sind sie sehr gut.



macht aber nicht jeder, genau ist das Ding...und ich sagte auch nicht nur wegen bots, sondern bei unschuld !


----------



## Arkoras (26. Mai 2008)

phamo schrieb:


> macht aber nicht jeder, genau ist das Ding...und ich sagte auch nicht nur wegen bots, sondern bei unschuld !



Blizzard wird den Account ja nicht ohne Grund gebannt haben, sprich aus ihrer sicht hat er was gemacht. Mit etwas glück werden sie das nochmal nachprüfen und wenn sich herausstellen sollte, das er wirklich unschuldig ist, dann bekommt er seinen Account natürlich wieder. Aber mit Gericht zu drohen, wird ihm sicher keine Pluspunkte bei Blizzard einbringen und die werden sich 2mal überlegen ob sie den Account wieder freigeben.


----------



## Tarsul (26. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn... Ist ein Ban ein Beinbruch? Nicht wirklich. Wenn einem das Spiel Spaß macht, dann fängt man halt von vorne an. Da wäre WoW auch nicht das erste Spiel, bei dem ich sowas machen darf (hab schon einige Savegames beim Formatieren verloren).



Ich hab 2 70er und die spiele ich jetzt seit dem 11.2.2005. Wenn mir jetzt der Account gebannt werden würde, dann würde ich aber ausflippen. 

Ich habe Arbeit, somit keine Lust und auch keine Zeit (Schichtdienst), an regelmäßigen Raids teilzunehmen, aber dann und wann schonmal eine Instanz. Mag ja sein, dass du dir einfach WoW neu kaufst, und dich nochmal 3 Jahre hinsetzt, aber ich hab auch noch andere Hobbies und Familie, weisst du? Ich bau mir doch nicht nochmal alles von vorne auf... Zumal bei mir auch nur "echte" PvE-Arbeit drinsteckt (PVP mag ich nicht) ... Kollateralschaden hin oder her. 

P.S. Dass du dir Savegames wegformatierst, das ist ja nun deine eigene Doofheit und nicht durch den Hersteller verschuldet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (und ein seeehr schlechter Vergleich)


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

Zu der sache mit dem Anwalt lache ich einfach mal laut auf *lacht*.
Mit Bots werden die AGB´s verletzt denen ihr zugestimmt habt, ich macht euch strafbar wenn ihr Bots benutzt.
Die Diskusion ist also totaler dünsch aber mal interesant zu sehen was das geistige Alter mancher Leute hier ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Zu der sache mit dem Anwalt lache ich einfach mal laut auf *lacht*.
> Mit Bots werden die AGB´s verletzt denen ihr zugestimmt habt, ich macht euch strafbar wenn ihr Bots benutzt.
> Die Diskusion ist also totaler dünsch aber mal interesant zu sehen was das geistige Alter mancher Leute hier ist.



Zumindest hat dich dein geistiges Alter nicht davor bewahrt Unsinn zu behaupten!!

Durch das Nutzen von Bots verstößt man in der Tat gegen die AGBs, das ist wahr, aber inwiefern man sich dadurch strafbar macht, müsstest du mir noch erklären!!

Bestimmt kennst du in unserem Strafgesetzbuch einen Paragraphen, der das Benutzen von Bots bei WOW unter Strafe stellt!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Zumindest hat dich dein geistiges Alter nicht davor bewahrt Unsinn zu behaupten!!
> 
> Durch das Nutzen von Bots verstößt man in der Tat gegen die AGBs, das ist wahr, aber inwiefern man sich dadurch strafbar macht, müsstest du mir noch erklären!!
> 
> ...



Das hab ich von dir nun nicht erwartet Ohrensammler, ich bin enttäuscht ó.ò vor allem weil der Sinn im text so leicht zu erkennen ist, mit Bots geht gegen die AGB´s und gegen die AGB´s zu gehen ist strafbar.
Du kannst ja auch nicht einfach n Auto kaufen, den AGB´s zustimmen und dann aufhören das Auto zu bezahlen xDDDD.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und Geistig weit über 3000 daher ein wenig Senil, sorry ^^"


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Durch das Nutzen von Bots verstößt man in der Tat gegen die AGBs, das ist wahr, aber inwiefern man sich dadurch strafbar macht, müsstest du mir noch erklären!!



Mal abgesehen davon, daß das mit dem "strafbar machen" kompletter Unsinn ist, könnte man lediglich bereits bezahlte Spielzeit einklagen. Es gibt kein Grundrecht für die Teilnahme an WoW; der Betreiber kann jeden Benutzer ausschließen, wie er es möchte. 

Selbst wenn also ein Account bei Klageerfolg wieder zur Verfügung gestellt würde, so kann Blizz in der Folge eine Abonnement-Verlängerung verweigern. 

Bimmbamm


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Das hab ich von dir nun nicht erwartet Ohrensammler, ich bin enttäuscht ó.ò vor allem weil der Sinn im text so leicht zu erkennen ist, mit Bots geht gegen die AGB´s und gegen die AGB´s zu gehen ist strafbar.



Ein Verstoß gegen AGBs ist _nicht_ strafbar. 



> Du kannst ja auch nicht einfach n Auto kaufen, den AGB´s zustimmen und dann aufhören das Auto zu bezahlen xDDDD.
> Ich bin 21 Jahre alt und Geistig weit über 3000 daher ein wenig Senil, sorry ^^"



Das lese ich. Du kannst offenbar nicht zwischen AGB und Kaufvertrag unterscheiden (und auch der Verstoß gegen einen Kaufvertrag ist nicht strafbar, sofern kein Betrug nachgewiesen werden kann. Er hebt allerdings den Vertrag auf und kann Schadensersatzforderungen nach sich ziehen). Nenne mir eine Verurteilung bei Verstoß gegen AGBs. Welche Gesetzestexte werden durch "Botting" berührt?

Bimmbamm


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

hmmm naja gegen AGB zu verstoßen ist allgemein strafbar oder nicht? so sehe ich das jedenfalls.
Aber das Bot benutzten selber wohl nicht strafbar ist in Deutschland weiß ich selber...aber in den USA ist es das!! denn da gibts noch die Todesstrafe.


----------



## bockert (26. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich weis ich habe das auch nur 2 mal gemacht und das genau soviel das ich s1 voll kriege alles andere hab ich mir ehrlich erarbeitet und ich habe auch immer fleißig afkler gemeldet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




omg ?


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> hmmm naja gegen AGB zu verstoßen ist allgemein strafbar oder nicht? so sehe ich das jedenfalls.
> Aber das Bot benutzten selber wohl nicht strafbar ist in Deutschland weiß ich selber...aber in den USA ist es das!! denn da gibts noch die Todesstrafe.



Sorry mein Bester, auch wenn du das so siehst es ist und bleibt NICHT strafbar!

Und ich bin deswegen da so hartnäckig weil das immer wieder behauptet wird und das wohlmöglich andere dann glauben.

Zu deinem Beispiel mit dem Auto.

Wenn du ein Auto kaufts und dann nicht mehr bezahlst machts du dich nur dann strafbar, wenn der Händler dir nachweisen kann, dass du von Anfang an gar nicht ind er Lage oder bereit warst, das Auto zu bezahlen. Und du machts dich dann strfabar weil du einen Betrug begehst (der steht im Strafgesetzbuch.) und NICHT, weil du gegen die AGB des Autohändlers verstößt!!

Nochmal, Bots zu verwenden verstößt gegen kein Strafgesetz und ist NICHT strafbar! Auch gegen AGB zu verstoßen ist NICHT strafbar!
Aber man kann halt seinen Account verlieren, wenn man erwischt wird.


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Sorry mein Bester, auch wenn du das so siehst es ist und bleibt NICHT strafbar!
> 
> Und ich bin deswegen da so hartnäckig weil das immer wieder behauptet wird und das wohlmöglich andere dann glauben.
> 
> ...




kk sorry naja bin halt noch lernfähig ;-) aber man würde mit einem Anwalt denoch nix erreichen so wie das eine Kleinkind hier behauptet hat da nicht Blizz etwas falsch macht sondern der Spieler, ist dann wohl so als wenn man zb Hausverbot in einem Laden (Autoladen xD) bekommt oder?
Find es einfach nur krass das die Leute die dann noch Botten behaupten sie seien im recht omg.
PS: ich sag ja das ich mit meinen 3000 geistigen Jahren etwas Senil bin <_ <


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> *kk sorry naja bin halt noch lernfähig ;-)* aber man würde mit einem Anwalt denoch nix erreichen so wie das eine Kleinkind hier behauptet hat da nicht Blizz etwas falsch macht sondern der Spieler, ist dann wohl so als wenn man zb Hausverbot in einem Laden (Autoladen xD) bekommt oder?
> Find es einfach nur krass das die Leute die dann noch Botten behaupten sie seien im recht omg.
> PS: ich sag ja das ich mit meinen 3000 geistigen Jahren etwas Senil bin <_ <



Fein :-)

Stell dir doch ma eine Welt vor, in der Verstöße gegen AGB dich ins Gefängnis bringen könnten (= strafbar). da man auch sonst im RL andauernd irgendwelchen AGB zustimmt wäre das ein übler Spießrutenlauf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, ein Anwalt zu nehmen um gegen Blizz vorzugehen, wäre schon ziemlich...sagen wir...mutig.

- geringer bzw. nur ideeller Streitwert
- unklare Frage von Besitz und Eigentum
- Große Firme mit guten Anwälten
- wenn man verliert  wirds teuer....usw


Edit:  Problematisch könnte es bei dem Einsatz von Privatservern werden. Und zwar auch nicht wegen den AGB (die man als Nicht-Inhaber eines Original-Accounts oft nicht mal angenommen hat) sondern weil man da glaube ich an der Software von Blizz rumfummeln muss und da könnte dann was mit Urheberrecht  oder ähnliches auf einen zukommen!


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Fein :-)
> 
> Stell dir doch ma eine Welt vor, in der Verstöße gegen AGB dich ins Gefängnis bringen könnten (= strafbar). da man auch sonst im RL andauernd irgendwelchen AGB zustimmt wäre das ein übler Spießrutenlauf.
> 
> ...




Ja eben vor allem da ich auch nicht verstehe gegen was man genau klagen will ^^ dagegen das man gegen die AGB´s verstoßen hat? is schwachsinnig aber naja, wer einen Bot benutzt gehört bis auf lebzeiten gebannt.
Das einhalten gewisser Regeln hat was mit Anstand und Moral zu tuen und wenn man gewisse Regeln der Gesellschaft nicht einhalten kann wird man von dieser halt ausgegrenzt, ist im Real nicht anderst...wer einen umnietet wird weggesperrt.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Shiro schrieb:


> Ja eben vor allem da ich auch nicht verstehe gegen was man genau klagen will ^^ dagegen das man gegen die AGB´s verstoßen hat? is schwachsinnig aber naja, wer einen Bot benutzt gehört bis auf lebzeiten gebannt.
> Das einhalten gewisser Regeln hat was mit Anstand und Moral zu tuen und wenn man gewisse Regeln der Gesellschaft nicht einhalten kann wird man von dieser halt ausgegrenzt, ist im Real nicht anderst...wer einen umnietet wird weggesperrt.



Naja es ging glaube ich mehr um die Leute, die gebannt wurden und sich ganz sicher sind  gar nix böses getan zu haben, niemals ein Bot benutz nix.

Denen würde halt nur eine Klage auf Vertragserfüllung bleiben.
Aber... wie der liebe Bimmbamm schon gesagt hat, selbst wenn sie Erfolg hätten, kann kein Anwalt der Welt Blizz zwingen, nach regulärem Vertragsende mit den betroffenen einen neuen Vertrag zu schließen.

In sofern Anwalt = sinnlos 
Einiger Sinn könnte sein das Blizz nachgibt, wegen eventuellem Imageschaden.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2008)

bockert schrieb:


> omg ?



sag bloß du bist vor lauter resignation noch NIE im bg stehn geblieben und hast gehoft das es schnell vorbei ist.

und noch was einen dermaßen klugen beitrag hät ich dir gar nicht zugemutet. aber "omg" zu schreiben ist schon ne leistung jaja


edit: wobei mir einfällt woher wisst ihr eig immer das der char euch gegenüber botet, nur weil er grad nicht zurückschreibt?
das kann keine begründung sein vll will er euch ja auch einfach nicht zurückschreiben.
ich hab mal gehört das nur ein boter einen bot erkennen kann weil der desen "verhaltensmuster" kennt - provokant aber vll ist ja was dran


----------



## Shiro Firerage (26. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sag bloß du bist vor lauter resignation noch NIE im bg stehn geblieben und hast gehoft das es schnell vorbei ist.
> 
> und noch was einen dermaßen klugen beitrag hät ich dir gar nicht zugemutet. aber "omg" zu schreiben ist schon ne leistung jaja
> edit: wobei mir einfällt woher wisst ihr eig immer das der char euch gegenüber botet, nur weil er grad nicht zurückschreibt?
> ...



Problem hierbei ist das jeder eine andere auffassung davon hat wann ein Spiel sinnlos/verloren ist und wenn man dann dämlich rumsteht und nix macht um das Blatt zu wenden der bekommt besuch vom GM weil ich sowas hasse und bei jedem Typen der mir auffällt nen Ticket schreibe, gestern stand einer nur rum hat am ende in der Anzeige 0 kills, 0 dmg, 0 heilung und ist 0 mal gestorben, sowas is fürn arsch!

PS: hab jetzt Feierabend und Morgen frei, bin am Mittwoch wieder da, bis dahin Cui, jetzt erstma schön Alterac zuhause ;-3


----------



## Kezman1 (26. Mai 2008)

sry aber was ist ein bot ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (26. Mai 2008)

Kezman1 schrieb:


> sry aber was ist ein bot ???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Programm das für dich in gewissen Grenzen deinen Char spielt. (Im BG rumhängt oder farmt (XPs oder Mats))

Is weder von blizz noch den meisten deiner Mitspieler gern gesehen


----------



## MadRedCap (26. Mai 2008)

Bot.... bäh...


Irgendwie haben die Leute, die einen Bot benutzen (oder meiner Meinung auch die G15-Tastatur oder wie die heisst) nicht kapiert, worum es in SPIELEN geht...

SPIELE sind dafür da, dass man sich SELBST die Zeit vertreibt....

Will mal wissen, ob es Leute gibt, die sich die Zeit damit vertreiben, den ganzen Tag vor ihrem PC zu sitzen und  einem Bot zusehen, wie sie ihre Arbeit machen...

Bots in WoW sind nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, wie faul unsere Gesellschaft schon geworden ist... nur um in einer imaginären, fiktiven, ausgedachten Welt besser dazustehen. Programmierte AUTOMATISMEN für sich spielen zu lassen ist in etwa so paradox wie einen anderen für sich Tennis spielen zu lassen, um nachher anzugeben: 'Guck mal, ich hab den Pokal gewonnen!'

Jetzt denkt sich der eine oder andere sicherlich: Was hat das mit der Frage dieses Threads zu tun...

Ganz einfach...

Meine Begründung, warum ich den Bot-Bann für absolut richtig halte!

So far...


----------



## jon_x (27. Mai 2008)

Hat nix mit faulheit zu tun, nur gibt es in wow nunmal teile des spiels die extrem farmlastig sind, wie zB das ehre farmen.
man überspringt also den "wiederlichen" teil des spieles und macht es so für sich selber angenehmen ich kann daran nichts bösartiges oder falsches erkenn, das es gegen die AGB verstößt ist mir kla.
Nur mal so die AGBs sind nicht dazu da euren spielspaß zu schützen sondern nur dazu da um die "Brieftasche" von Blizzard zu schützen.
und jetzt mal ehrlich wenn man ins BG geht und nicht schon mindestens full S1+ Waffen+ Nonsetepics hat ist man einfach nur nen oper das am laufenden band abgeschlachtet wird und das macht sicher kein spaß, die teilweise sehr heftigen ehre preise tun ihr übriges.


----------



## Kiligen (27. Mai 2008)

Es hat Vorteile und Nachteile.
1. Vorteil farmer die z.b für Rüssi sachen farmen denen wird nicht mehr so oft etwas weggefarmt.

1. Nachteil. Es können auch Unschuldige Betroffen werden.


----------



## RedDevil96 (27. Mai 2008)

Es ist ja schon paradox das leute für Spielen monatlich geld zahlen und noch nicht merh selber spielen sondern spielen lassen ... und dann noch rumprallen wie toll sie doch sind ... omg ...


----------



## c0bRa (27. Mai 2008)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Bot.... bäh...
> Irgendwie haben die Leute, die einen Bot benutzen (oder meiner Meinung auch die G15-Tastatur oder wie die heisst) nicht kapiert, worum es in SPIELEN geht...


LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also weil ich jetzt eine G15 am Rechner habe, soll ich gebannt werden? Du hast nen Werkzeugkasten daheim, wirst deswegen wegen Autodiebstahl verknackt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit ner G15 kannste scheiß bauen, musste aber net.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nen Gildie von mir hats erwischt, und wie er im Nachhinein sagt zurecht. Er hat ein halbes Lvl von 26 auf 27 gebottet, weil ers eben mal ausprobieren wollte. Das ist nicht viel, aber es war gebottet. Nun hat er die Quittung dafür bekommen und sein Account ist gebannt. Er hat seine Lektion gelernt. 

Andere anscheinend nicht ^^


----------



## Artras (27. Mai 2008)

Naja, ich find's gut ^^ Wieder ein paar Botuser weniger.

Ganz ehrlich, wer's nötig hat mit nem Bot zu leveln, Ehre zu leechen oder zu farmen soll sich n nettes offline-Game suchen. 

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt net so ganz wo das Problem ist. Entweder man nimmt in Kauf, dass man nun mal nicht alles in WoW sofort haben kann, oder man lässt es halt bleiben. 

Bannt die Bots!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mack07 (27. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> du weisst schon, dass blizzard bewusst schnittstellen zum programm zur verfügung stellt, um anderen die möglichkeit zu bieten, komponenten, bzw. addons zu entwickeln? wäre es verboten gäbe es die schnittstellen nicht...
> 
> vor betätigen der tastatur, bitte gehirn einschalten
> 
> ...



Ne Echt? Haben die das? Boar hättest Du mir das nun  nicht gesagt, ich wäre da nieeeee darauf gekommen.
Klar bietet WOW Dir die Möglichkeit da zu programmieren. Wie gesagt DIR.

Denn die meisten Programme sind wohl eher nicht im Einklang zu den AGB's.
(ii) Cheats, "Mods" und/oder Hacks erstellen oder verwenden, sowie jegliche andere von Dritten hergestellte Software verwenden, die das Spielerlebnis von World of Warcraft verändert. 
(iii) Software von Drittanbietern benutzen, die "Datamining" ermöglicht oder auf andere Weise Informationen von oder durch World of Warcraft abfängt oder sammelt; 

Jedes Addon, egal welches, ist eine von Dritten hergestellte Software. Und jede davon ändert das Spiel. In der Regel in die Richtung--> Leichtere Bossfights, besseres Farmen.
Oder ist es kein Cheat wenn mittlerweile in Raids Addons genutzt werden wo die Leute automatisch entflucht/geheilt/gebuffed werden?

Zb. Spieler die ein Programm wie Gatherer nutzen haben beim Farmen von Erz/Blumen ganz klar Vorteile gegenüber den Spielern die es nicht machen.


----------



## jon_x (27. Mai 2008)

Artras schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wer's nötig hat mit nem Bot zu leveln, Ehre zu leechen oder zu farmen soll sich n nettes offline-Game suchen.
> 
> Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt net so ganz wo das Problem ist. Entweder man nimmt in Kauf, dass man nun mal nicht alles in WoW sofort haben kann, oder man lässt es halt bleiben.




oder man bottet einfach und bekommt keinen kotzkramof weil man das 30igste AV verliert und  am ende der woche wegen inkompetenz der mitspieler wieder nichts aber auch garnichts bekommt.


----------



## Arkoras (27. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> oder man bottet einfach und bekommt keinen kotzkramof weil man das 30igste AV verliert und  am ende der woche wegen inkompetenz der mitspieler wieder nichts aber auch garnichts bekommt.




....sagte der Ally....


----------



## jon_x (27. Mai 2008)

bin kein ally und das mit den AV loose serein stimmt, nicht umbedingt 30 aber heftig isses trozdem und ich kann inzwishcen jeden botter verstehen.


----------



## Neque neque (27. Mai 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> all euren flames zuvorkommend setzte ich mich doch mal mit der thematik auseinander: " was ist wenn einer wirklich nicht gebottet hat und doch gebannt wurde"
> und das interessiert mich viel mehr.
> 
> PS: Ja ich wurde gebannt und obwohl jeder sagen wird "lol du botter zomfg recht so olololololo", nein ich habe nicht gebottet
> ...


Ich habe genau richtig gedrückt, natürlich ist klar, das es immer welche gibt, die daran leiden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tut mir leid für dich. Aber Freu dich... du musst die Sucht nichtmehr bekämpfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich glaub, muss mir nen Bot zulegen... dann hab ichs auch einfacher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whissi (27. Mai 2008)

Ich geb jetzt auch mal solopp meinen Senf hierzu ab.

Alles in allem ist es eine gute Sache, dass Bots gebannt werden. Dies unterstütze ich auch. Mein Vote geht jedoch, wie bei einigen vor mir auf mehr Überprüfung. 

Ich bin jetzt erst recht kurz dabei, hab auch noch keinerlei Erfahrung im Spiel mit Bots gemacht (ausgenommen Goldseller >.<). Ich kann voller Stolz verkünden, dass ich sogar gerne BG mache und meinen Char auch selbst von Hand gespielt habe und auch weiter spielen werde. Und noch net mal im BG ist mir bis jetzt ein Ehre-Bot aufgefallen, oder ich erkenne sie einfach net  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Um jetzt aber mal das Thema hier anzusprechen, was sich hier durchzieht wie Gummi: Addons sind erlaubt, solange sie nicht aktiv ins Spielgeschehen eingreifen, sondern nur unterstützen, und sei es nur auszulesen, wer die meiste Aggro hat. Ich arbeite gerne mit Addons und probiere auch gerne verschiedene UI's aus, wobei ich jetzt bei einer selbst erstellten bin. Dennoch habe ich Addons wie Carbonite, Gatherer, Mobmap etc., die mir das Spielen insofern vereinfachen, dass ich eine schöne Map hab, meine Daten sammel für meine Berufe und nachschauen kann, wo welche Mobs sind. Das sind aber in der Definition Erleichterungen, die in keinster Weise Aktionen automatisiert, selbst durchführt, was nun mal laut Eula, AGB und was weiß ich, verboten ist.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie ich reagiert hätte, wenn man mir meinen Acc gebannt hätte und bin froh, dass ich mich diesbezüglich freisprechen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nochmal zum Unterstreichen, Bot-Banning ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache und erhält auch meine komplette Unterstützung, jedoch sollte es eine bessere Einzelfallprüfung geben, falls ein wirklich Unschuldiger ins Raster von Warden fällt.

Just my 2 cents.
Whis


----------



## jon_x (27. Mai 2008)

das lustige ist manche bots spielen besser als echte spieler ...


----------



## Tarsul (28. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> das lustige ist manche bots spielen besser als echte spieler ...



Manche Forenbots schreiben auch sinnvolleres als echte Poster...


----------



## Wolfger (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich kann mich herrlich darüber amüsieren... 

"Ich wurde gebannt, obwohl ich nie einen Bot genutzt habe" 

LOL, ihr Schwachmaten! Wer's glaubt! Ist doch logo, dass ihr das nicht zugebt, denn dann würde jedem klar werden, dass ihr Cheater seid, und die haben ja bekanntlich kleine... 

Die Warden Software von Blizz scannt euren Rechner und wenn entsprechende Dateien gefunden werden, war's das. Auch wenn ihr vielleicht den Glider nur mal runtergeladen habt um mal zu gucken und den danach deinstalliert habt, dann wurdet ihr evtl. gerade in dem Moment gescannt. Pech gehabt. Ich find's witzig, wie sich alle aufregen.

Und @ Sean182 von Seite 1 (der mit dem "ich bin ein netter Bot User"): You made my day! Ich wäre fast vom Stuhl gekippt vor Lachen. Wie kann man so zurückgeblieben sein? Alter, schon mal Blizz AGB gelesen? Es ist verboten. So einfach ist das.

Bot-User gehören gebannt. Punkt. Keine Diskussion.


@Whissi: die BG-Bots findest du hauptsächlich im Levelbereich zwischen 60-70. Wenn du soweit bist, einfach mal im BG die Map aufmachen, gucken wer hinten rumsteht oder sich an einer völlig sinnlosen Stelle im hinteren Bereich aufhält. Reite dort mal hin und du wirst Chars sehen, die gegen die Wand/Bäume oder einfach im Kreis o.ä. rennen, wie blöd durch die Gegend rennen/hüpfen und irgendwelche Aktionen durchführen, wie z.B. sich heilen bei voller Gesundheit, sich zum 20sten mal buffen, auf's Mount steigen, um geich wieder abzusitzen und wieder aufzusteigen... usw.


----------



## luziferius (28. Mai 2008)

Wolfger schrieb:


> Die Warden Software von Blizz scannt euren Rechner und wenn entsprechende Dateien gefunden werden, war's das. Auch wenn ihr vielleicht den Glider nur mal runtergeladen habt um mal zu gucken und den danach deinstalliert habt, dann wurdet ihr evtl. gerade in dem Moment gescannt. Pech gehabt. Ich find's witzig, wie sich alle aufregen.



Hm, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wäre illegal die Rechner zu scannen, das darf nicht mal das BKA.

Egal, Bots nerven und wenn Blizz ein Exempel statuieren will, dann sollen sie es tun.
Die ungerechtfertigt betroffenen Spieler ärgert das sicher, würde mich auch, aber leute es ist nur ein Spiel,
so what... 
Boytottiert dann Blizz, ist sicher ein angenehmes Gefühl, und Go Get A Real Life...


----------



## Senyi (28. Mai 2008)

auch en ziemlicher Hammer stell dir vor loggst dich ein und auf einmal bist gebannt weil die nich richtig geprüft ham oder nur den verdacht hatten. Kann mir auch nich vorstellen das man da seinen Account irgendwie wieder bekommt Blizzard wird es sicher nen scheiß interessieren wenn 1 kleiner Wicht sich da meldet. Wenn sollten die sich ganz sicher sein!! 

gruss Senyi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (28. Mai 2008)

Also ich find bots toll, allerdings nur wenn ich sie auf der gegnerseite sehe.

Es gibt nichts tolleres als mit meinem dudu in av vorzuschleichen, und dann einen bot zu entdecken, der schnurgerade in eine richtung rennt, in der er nichts anfängt, oder am baum hängen geblieben ist während des laufens.

Gleich mal angegriffen, und schon um 20 ehre reicher (sofern kein anderer mitspieler mitgemacht hat, oder in der nähe war)

dann gleich zum naheliegenden fremden friedhof und gleich weitere 3 bis 4 mal töten. So kommt auch was zusammen, und schon hab ich weniger sorgen av verlieren zu müssen.

Ich seh zu 70% aller AVs die ich spiele einen botter dabei, also relativ gute ausbeute für mich.


Selbst ist mir dies zu gefährlich zu botten, wäre doch dumm, wenn mein account deswegen gesperrt werden würde. ausserdem find ich farmen nicht schlimm. da hat man wenigstens ein ziel ohne quest im auge. und wenn dies geschafft ist, fühlt man sich gleich viel besser.

Also mein aufruf lautet: bot-user sollten gebannt werden, und wenn nicht sollen sie im av vorbeischaun, ich warte schon auf euch.


----------



## Hêllbob (28. Mai 2008)

Atropoides schrieb:


> Zitat aus einem anderen Thread hier im Forum:



Falschparker,Falschspieler, alle erschiessen, wenn es geht standrechtlich. Die Boter brauchen nicht jammern, wer gegen Blizzgestze verstösst, sie Falschparker.
Endlich vertick ich nen ehrlich gefarmten Manatrank für 16 G.


----------



## zhorin (28. Mai 2008)

luziferius schrieb:


> Hm, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wäre illegal die Rechner zu scannen, das darf nicht mal das BKA.



Gerade das wurde gemacht - deshalb ist es im rechtlichen sehr fragwürdig - egal was in den AGBs drinsteht. ( Man kann nahezu alles in die AGBs reinschreiben aber das heisst noch lange net das das dann rechtens ist was da drin steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Interessant ist auch das Blizz die gezahlte Kohle für die Accounts auch einbehält - also 6 Monate noch bezahlt aber gebannt und das geld ist weg - auch recht fragwürdig.

Klar sind Bots für Mitspieler net immer sehr erfreulich aber wo wäre für euch der Unterschied wenn euch statt einem Bot ein "normaler" Spieler alle Mobs wegfarmt ? Im Grunde doch gar keiner oder ?
Im PvP könnt ihr solche Leute auch melden bzw jetzt da man sich Gruppenweise anmelden kann geht doch im Vorfeld in ner ganzen Gruppe rein.

Sehr interessant zu lesen ist auch das man jetzt ohne Bots endlich wieder für seine "harte Arbeit" richtig belohnt wird --- wenn aus Spielen - eher einer Freizeitbeschäftigung zur Entspannung - "Arbeit" wird sollte man sich ernsthaft Gedanken machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn nun einige Leute Bots nutzen um die für sie uninteressanten Spielinhalte zu umgehen - farmen etc - und sich stattdessen mit was anderem beschäftigen mögen was sozial verträglicher ist würd ich net den ersten Stein werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (28. Mai 2008)

ich finde garnicht das ein bot ein unfairer vorteil ist, schließlich kann sich doch jeder nen bot kaufen / runterladen.


----------



## Whissi (28. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich finde garnicht das ein bot ein unfairer vorteil ist, schließlich kann sich doch jeder nen bot kaufen / runterladen.




Nuja, das hinkt ein bissel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bau auch keine Bombe und lass sie hochgehen, nur weil ich im Internet eine Anleitung für finde. Muss dann also auch erlaubt sein. 

Das ist das gleiche in Grün. Bot-User haben in einem MMO nix zu suchen. Wer cheaten will, kann das bei Spielen machen, wo nicht noch zig andere Leute mit involviert sind und deren Spielspaß durch Dinge wie Bots vermiest wird. Wenn man keine Zeit hat zum spielen, dann lässt man es halt. Wird doch keiner gezwungen, in 7 Tagen oder weniger max level zu sein. Bei WOW ist unter anderem auch der Weg das Ziel, wie hier schonmal jemand gesagt hat. 

Bot-Using ist jedenfalls ein absolutes No-Go in MMO's, da dadurch Vorteile anderen gegenüber erspielt werden, die ehrlich spielen. 

Hausrecht hat Blizz, wenn die sagen, keine Bots etc pp erlaubt, dann ist das nunmal so und man sollte sich als Kunde dran halten. Dies entspricht normal schon des moralischen Verstandes eines Menschen. Wer sich nicht dran hält, der fliegt. Wobei ich es wie andere sehe, wenn man im Voraus bezahlt hat, sollte man wenigstens die von nun an nicht mehr genutzte Zeit erstattet bekommen. 

Just my 2 cents.
Whis


----------



## Borberat (28. Mai 2008)

OMG bannt bloß alle Bot User!
An die die das nicht einsehen: Hey, auch wenn ihr es nicht glaubt, der großteil der Player spielt tatsächlich alleine!!! 
unglaublich aber wahr, so mit Tasten drücken und so WÄHREND des Games!!! Und wir HASSEN EUCH!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (28. Mai 2008)

jo bannt sie alle!!

und ein dickes hahahahahahahahahaha an alle bot user


----------



## Roadjoker (29. Mai 2008)

Vanevil schrieb:


> Sollte es nur um 2 mal halbwegs AFK im BG bei deinem Bann gehen, hättest du bestimmt nur einen zeitlich begrenzten Bann, wenn nicht sogar nur eine kleine Ermahnung bekommen (sei es per E-Mail und 3-72 Std Bann) oder per whisper von einem GM



Dazu kann ich nur sagen das es nicht stimmt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Account wurde auch gebannt ! Habe diesbezüglich keine Mail erhalten ! Hatte nie einen GM Whisper, noch nie eine Ermahnung! Wollte mich einloggen und es stand Account gesperrt!

Wenn Blizz Warden richtig scannen würde dürfte so etwas nicht passieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe schon eine Mail geschrieben aber auf Antwort werde ich jetzt wohl noch ein bißchen warten dürfen.

Komisch finde ich auch das kurz nachdem die Bannwelle rausging der link zur Accountverwaltung nicht mehr aufrufbar war !

Ich denke eher das Blizz ein kleines Prob hatte, deshalb diese Bannwelle. Vielleicht ist Ihr Warden doch nicht so toll, würde auch die Latensprobleme der letzten Zeit erklären.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. Mai 2008)

weiß garnicht warum man botten muss. damit man zigtausend twinks hat? oder... ich weiß es nicht. habe einen lvl 70 priester mit ca. 22k gold.. mache am tag ca. 1 stunde vier daily quest ( wo noch bergbau dazu kommt). kommt massig gold zusammen.

ich hatte mich schonmal in einem gliderforum umgeschaut. es gibt wirklich leute die bots zum farmen laufen lassen, um das gold an die chinafarmer zu verkaufen. da frage ich mich wtf? die paar euronen die man dort bekommt, kann man sich doch auch schenken.

obwohl ich auch gelesen habe, das einige leute wohl wirklich davon leben. geld für wow ausgeben, glider kaufen , um so seinen lebensunterhalt zu finanzieren. ist klar.

ich steige bei den bottern wirklich nicht hinter. ist mir zu hoch. finde es richtig was blizz veranstaltet. ob dort nun leute bei sind, die nie was mit glider programmen zu schaffen hatten, steckt man nicht hinter, jeder kann irgendwas schreiben, zu seiner verteidigung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (29. Mai 2008)

wer bescheißt fliegt raus - nicht mehr und nicht weniger

klasse sind die kommentare im gliderforum, z.B sinngemäß:

ich habe aber doch nur immer samstags für 15 stunden den glider laufen lassen

shit, habe ihn nur mal versuchsweise genutzt

ich nutze ihn schon seit 5 tagen nicht mehr und wurde trotzdem erwischt

geschieht euch recht, zur EM kommt ein Fußballer auch nicht, weil er ständig einen anderen auf das Spielfeld schickt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antax666 (29. Mai 2008)

Zuuuuufällig viel die Bannaktion fast zeitgleich mit dem Release von AoC. Aber die sinkenden Acc-Zahlen, ups ich meinte Sperrungen in Europa, haben natürlich nichts mit dem Erscheinen eines brandneunen mmorgp´s zu tun...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (29. Mai 2008)

Antax666 schrieb:


> Zuuuuufällig viel die Bannaktion fast zeitgleich mit dem Release von AoC. Aber die sinkenden Acc-Zahlen, ups ich meinte Sperrungen in Europa, haben natürlich nichts mit dem Erscheinen eines brandneunen mmorgp´s zu tun...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und??? Ich zock AOC per Hand und Botte weiter auf altem PC WOW.....
Klasse gemacht Blizzard


----------



## nuriina (29. Mai 2008)

Der Mensch war doch schon immer geneigt dazu stupide Arbeiten durch Maschinen zu ersetzen. Wer von euch wäscht seine Wäsche noch von Hand am Waschbrett? Man sollte sich also nicht wundern warum es Bots gibt. 

Wer am farmen Spass hat der arbeitet sicher auch gerne am Fliessband. Für mich hatte das zumindest nichts kurzweiliges oder geistig forderndes. Deswegen habe ich mich auch auf nach einem 70er mit nem bischen Raidkontent aufs lowlevel-PVP konzentriert bzw dann ganz aufgehört.


----------



## jon_x (29. Mai 2008)

hört sich für mich fast an als seien manche hier neidisch auf botter ^^


----------



## justblue (29. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> hört sich für mich fast an als seien manche hier neidisch auf botter ^^



Nö, ich bin nicht neidisch auf gebannte Spieler.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> hört sich für mich fast an als seien manche hier neidisch auf botter ^^



Klar, ich beneide Leute die "intelligent" genug sind, Gebühren dafür zu zahlen um ein Spiel spielen zu dürfen, und dann Programme benutzen um es doch nicht selber spielen zu müssen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (29. Mai 2008)

sie spielen jua selber nur eben nur die angenehmen inhalte und ersparen sich das gefarme ^^


----------



## zoe paine (29. Mai 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Klar, ich beneide Leute die "intelligent" genug sind, Gebühren dafür zu zahlen um ein Spiel spielen zu dürfen, und dann Programme benutzen um es doch nicht selber spielen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielen Dank, genau so sehe ich das auch..ich hätts sogar genauso formuliert..sehr schön!
Ich glaub auch nciht das es da einen Diskussionspunkt gibt. Menschen sind nunmal unterschiedlich, gibt ehrliche, unehrliche und unehrliche die nicht zugeben das sie es sind, jedem das seine..
Ich muss allerdings dazusagen das eine genaue Prüfung auf jeden Fall notwendig ist, ich mein wenn ich mich einlogge und sehe das ich gebannt bin dann muss ich ja die CHance haben meinen Account wiederzubekommen! (was unwahrscheinlich ist, also der Bann, weil ich schon von der Spielzeit aus dem Raster rausfall, blizZ kann ja sicher sehen wann und wie oft sich mein acc einloggt, und das ist weil ich berufstätig bin nicht wirklich oft und dann auch nciht wirklich lang..)
Ich finde allerdings das bei positivem CHeck dann der Account gleich gelöscht werden sollte, keine Debatte, sobald auch nur ne Sekunde n Bot lief, zack..dichtmachen. (joar, ich würd auch den Deppen die nicht Autofahren können gleich den Lappen abnehmen, das mit rot und grün haben viele nciht wirklich drauf, mit Handy am Ohr zack 4 Punkte und 500€ Strafe usw., Mensch bin ich knallhart ^^)
gREETz


----------



## jon_x (30. Mai 2008)

fändet ihr das botten denn in ordnung wenn blizzard es "legalisieren" würde ?


----------



## Mindista (30. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> fändet ihr das botten denn in ordnung wenn blizzard es "legalisieren" würde ?



nein

wofür werden bots normalerweise benutzt? 

-lvln

wer dafür keine zeit hat sollte sich ein anderes spiel suchen, lvln gehört zum lernproßess dazu

-farmen

nicht wirklich nötig. geld haben die meisten spieler eh genug(daylies, ah-trading, etc...

-im bg ehre leechen

dies zerstört den anderen spielern im bg den spielspaß.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Mai 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> WIE? bitteschön willst du 100%ig einen Bot erkennen?



In dem ich ihn frage: "Was ist der Sinn des Lebens?"


----------



## Bernhard_Österreich (30. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es gut, wenn Spieler die Bots benützen verbannnt werden, ist ja schließlich verboten! 
Dass dabei auch unschuldige Spieler darunter sind ist halt Pech für sie (Ich bin froh dass ich nicht fälschlicherweise gebannt wurde, aber mithilfe des Kundendienstes kann sicherlich eine befriedigende Lösung gefunden werden.
Obwohl ich auch sagen muss dass ich das Spionageprogramm Warden für eine Frechheit halte.



lg Bernhard


----------



## Psygregoria (30. Mai 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Augenwischerei. Alle 6 Monate die Bots zu bannen ist eher lächerlich.
> Wichtig wäre es einen Bot umgehend aus dem Spiel zu entfernen.



Sehe ich genauso
Solange die Bots noch Wochen oder gar Monate lang weiter Arbeiten können rechnet sich der Verlorene Acc locker wenn ich an das Gold denke was da zusammen kommt, plus Rar Items.

Ich melde jeden Bot den ich finde , und ich muss sagen an bekannten stellen sind eigentlich immer wieder welche zu finden und es vergeht keine Woche wo ich nicht mindestens 2 oder finde.

Scheiss Bots , die machen Items Wertlos da sie in Massen auftauchen, Qesten zum Teil extrem schwer da die NPC's dauenr gekillt sind etc...


----------



## QcK (30. Mai 2008)

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

Hat man jetzt schon offizielle, genaue Zahlen?

B2T: Ich finde es gut, denke jedoch, dass es regelmäßiger geschiehen sollte... Weil in 1 Monat werden wieder genau so viele Leute botten wie vorher und wenn dann die nächste Welle erst in 6 Monaten wieder kommt haben wir das alte Problem wieder =/


----------

